#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  ASQ fun coming up....

## Stumpy

Well my 1.5 month stay here in the states was a good one. Got to walk my daughter down the aisle and see my parents. Moreover my Mom who has stage 3 pancreatic cancer. Weird emotional visit for sure but nonetheless good to come.

After eating probably half a cow and drinking to many craft beers to count while here in the California wine country, its time to pack it up and head home. It was hell to get here and I expect hell returning to Thailand and so far there are no disappointments.

Lets start with planning the return. First it was confirm the flight which is a crap shoot nowadays. Then book the ASQ then send in all the info to get the COE approved. Pretty easy, one day later, Approved. ...Now the covid test. Well here to get an immediate result Covid test, it costs $400 ea. So wife and I went the regular route and planned accordingly.  We made the appt on Aug 29 as they said you get the results in 24 to 36 hrs. Perfect. Got the back of my eyeballs scrubbed and all done. Nurse says "You will get your results in 1 to 3 days".......WTF...I asked her why does their site say 24 to 36 hrs? She said well typically they take 48 hrs or so. Well that made it a bit uncomfy. As my wife and I drove back we had to come up with a contingency plan. We figured best to set up the quick results at SFO and go down to SFO one day early. Hotel booked. Get up early today to pack up and Email chimes...Covid test results both negative...YAHOOOOO!!!. Rush test plan scrapped. All docs done. Now we wait

We decided to go to San Fran anyway. Room was booked and was a no refund deal. We begin our trek back Tuesday

Few pics to get the thread started



Sad moment....Closing up the Weber BBQ. I cooked a ton of food on that grill in the last 1.5 months



5 loaded to max weight suitcases full of everything from Lawn mower parts, to hand tools, to special bourbon's, gifts for a few folks, clothes, Bed sheets, wife's make up sets......Not included in the pic is the carry ons, my backpack and my wife's bag of stuff.  Gotta love business class.   :rofl:  



Arrived at the Westin waterfront hotel in SF for the night.  We got hungry and took a walk to find some grub.



View of SFO airport as we neared the restaurant walking





Few happy hour Oysters





Wife ordered 2 Lobster tails, I had the shrimp cocktail and we shared a Shrimp Louie salad. 

We walked back to the hotel and I stopped off in the bar



Double 12 year Small batch WhistlePig rye.


Tomorrow we fly and I will update as we head to the 14 day ASQ..................

----------


## aging one

> we shared a Shrimp Louie salad.


Brought back great memories. Crab Louis was my mom's favorite along with sand dabs. So I always shared the Louis with her. She also would have a double dry vodka martini.  Miss her.

----------


## Stumpy

Cheers AO.

----------


## Mendip

Nice one JP... I can get some revenge now from all your taunting while I was in ASQ.

I had one bottle of whisky with me for my confinement and I seem to remember it lasted only 4 days. I worked out that 4 bottles would be about right for the 15 days and that was doing it alone... God knows how much I'd need ASQing with the wife.

My first ASQ tip is to sneak a few bottles of duty free into your wife's carry on while she's snoozing in those fancy Business class seats.

----------


## Stumpy

Hahaha Mendy.  Yeah ASQ is gonna suck.  16hrs first leg from SFO to Singapore then 3 hr layover then 6.5 hrs to BKK.  Then lockdown. No BBQ, no vineyard walks or bike rides.  Sit and wait for a wand up the schnaze test.  Wife will do her thing probably looking for deals on her phone.  I will run circles around the room.

I plan on a dry 14 day ASQ.  I will be working to pass some time, I downloaded a bunch of movies and series and will work out while while watching them. I have 8 big bags of beef Jerky to snack on..

----------


## bsnub

Would have tucked into that naked dungeness crab roll myself. Oysters look great. 

So now the million-dollar question will be...

Is the food at your quarantine hotel going to be as bad as it was at Mendys hotel? Will it be better or worse than the food on the ship? 

We will be standing by.  :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

> Hahaha Mendy.  Yeah ASQ is gonna suck.  16hrs first leg from SFO to Singapore then 3 hr layover then 6.5 hrs to BKK.  Then lockdown. No BBQ, no vineyard walks or bike rides.  Sit and wait for a wand up the schnaze test.  Wife will do her thing probably looking for deals on her phone.  I will run circles around the room.
> 
> I plan on a dry 14 day ASQ.  I will be working to pass some time, I downloaded a bunch of movies and series and will work out while while watching them. I have 8 big bags of beef Jerky to snack on..


That's ok. I bet you are flying first class

----------


## tomcat

> I bet you are flying first class


...bet lost: read the thread...he clearly stated it's a long swim to Singapore and then an express canoe to BKK...

----------


## Shutree

> Few happy hour Oysters


They say: out of sight, out of mind. I haven't been missing oysters until I saw those. Now they are all I can think about.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Nice one JP... I can get some revenge now from all your taunting while I was in ASQ.


its only fair, really. Particularly after this .


> They say: out of sight, out of mind. I haven't been missing oysters until I saw those. Now they are all I can think about.


yeah. Me too.

----------


## Stumpy

> Is the food at your quarantine hotel going to be as bad as it was at Mendys hotel? Will it be better or worse than the food on the ship?


Well Snubs, I will be posting pics.  My wife showed me some of the food pic options and they don't look bad. Mendys food was scary. I also opted for no balcony  but we do have large opening windows so I won't be out on one talking to birds.  Apparently our room also has a washer and dryer so I will not have to wash my clothes in the shower and lay around naked waiting for them to dry..... :rofl:

----------


## aging one

> Not included in the pic is the carry ons, my backpack and my wife's bag of stuff. Gotta love business class.





> That's ok. I bet you are flying first class


Hey Serb boy, try reading the posts. It makes comprehension better. :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> I won't be out on one talking to birds.


 ::chitown:: 




> Apparently our room also has a washer and dryer so I will not have to wash my clothes in the shower and lay around naked waiting for them to dry.....


 :rofl:

----------


## nidhogg

Ohhhhh f*ck.  That seafood.  Damn.  A decent seafood meal will go on the "when I get out of f*cking lockdown" bucket list.  At the top.

----------


## Saint Willy

> and lay around naked waiting for them to dry.....


Even Mendy has more than one set of clothes.

but a washer and dryer? That sounds more like an apartment than an ASQ hotel room.

----------


## YourDaddy

> Even Mendy has more than one set of clothes.
> 
> but a washer and dryer? That sounds more like an apartment than an ASQ hotel room.


Holy fuck, have you stayed anywhere besides ladyboy nana brothel?

----------


## Fondles

My Boss from Aus just arrived for a 3 month stint here.

He is sandboxing in Phuket.

After day 1 he was able to leave his room and roam freely, has breakfast at the hotel restaurant then goes out for his morning jog and swim... back to room to log into work on his laptop for a few hours work then back  to the pol at lunchtime for some food and another swim.

He reckon the sandbox is just fine.

----------


## ootai

> Hahaha Mendy.  Yeah ASQ is gonna suck.  16hrs first leg from SFO to Singapore then 3 hr layover then 6.5 hrs to BKK.  Then lockdown. No BBQ, no vineyard walks or bike rides.  Sit and wait for a wand up the schnaze test.  Wife will do her thing probably looking for deals on her phone.  I will run circles around the room.
> 
> I plan on a dry 14 day ASQ.  I will be working to pass some time, I downloaded a bunch of movies and series and will work out while while watching them. I have 8 big bags of beef Jerky to snack on..







> ...bet lost: read the thread...he clearly stated it's a long swim to Singapore and then an express canoe to BKK...




What the..6.5 hours from Singapore to Bangkok?   Is tomcat right about mode of travel?

Also JPPR2 have you ever tried to resize the pictures you post, I have to scroll down 3 screens to get from the beginning to the end of 1 picture?

----------


## Headworx

> 16hrs first leg from SFO to Singapore then 3 hr layover *then 6.5 hrs to BKK.*


Via Hong Kong or something? SIN-BKK is 2 hours and change. Anyway, have a safe trip!

----------


## Saint Willy



----------


## Stumpy

> Via Hong Kong or something? SIN-BKK is 2 hours and change. Anyway, have a safe trip!


Sorry all.  My Typo. It's 3.5 from Singapore to BKK.  Guess in the big picture I am not in a hurry. My ASQ awaits, albeit the sooner it starts, the sooner it's done.

My wife has been Line chatting with her friend who works at the ASQ we are staying at pushing the "We are fully vaccinated why 14 days" questions. Don't know where that stands.

I was told however that after the first test, if negative, we can order food and supplies from local places and I believe one of them is Villa Market.  If so I need to order a BBQ pit off Lazada....... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> 


Cheers KW.  I won't be seeing one of those for quite some time.

----------


## bsnub

Finally some fun posts on here.

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2 have you ever tried to resize the pictures you post


I have not ootai. I dump into Imgur and done.  I will look into it.  If not too much work, I will make them smaller.

----------


## Stumpy

> He is sandboxing in Phuket.
> 
> After day 1 he was able to leave his room and roam freely, has breakfast at the hotel restaurant then goes out for his morning jog and swim...


I have friend there now as well.  Pretty much as you say.  He is sending me pics of him on the beach, swimming, out and about etc.  Wife and I actually considered going that route returning but at the time domestic travel was locked down and we would have limited ways home to Lampang.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Cheers KW.  I won't be seeing one of those for quite some time.


A sundowner in your honour. Now a nice malt for a nightcap.

I’m tempted to see if I can order a decent rye whisky…

----------


## Stumpy

^^^ Hater.  I probably won't drink on the plane.  I usually don't so after that WhistlePig last night I am going to start detox.  Haha.

Oh wait, I might have a knock at SFO. Depends on when we get there.  Our flight is late evening.  The bar may be closed.

----------


## Stumpy

Just saw Misskit's news update they are allowing unvaccinated people to go out and eat and whatever.  Wife read it too.  She is pounding away on her phone to a bunch of people looking to get our ASQ reduced.  Makes no sense. We are fully vaccinated. It should be cut to 5 days and we do self quarantine at home. I better hold off on ordering the BBQ pit.....   :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Just saw Misskit's news update they are allowing unvaccinated people to go out and eat and whatever. Wife read it too. She is pounding away on her phone to a bunch of people looking to get our ASQ reduced. Makes no sense. We are fully vaccinated. It should be cut to 5 days and we do self quarantine at home. I better hold off on ordering the BBQ pit.....


Ha ha, you have only been gone six weeks but let me remind you. You are not in the Napa valley anymore Dorothy... :Smile: 

Do tell the wife good luck.

----------


## Stumpy

> Ha ha, you have only been gone six weeks but let me remind you. You are not in the Napa valley anymore Dorothy...
> 
> Do tell the wife good luck.


Yeah.  Back to the fun and games and scratching my head again. All good. I am easy. It's what makes living in Thailand entertaining. 

My wife can be pretty tenacious when it comes to wasting money or paying for unnecessary things.  I just let her do her thing and laugh.

----------


## cyrille

> Makes no sense.


It never has.

----------


## Stumpy

Got up this morning and logged in my daily fast paced walk. Covered  about 3.5 miles RT as noted in my health app. I walked along the waterfront. Beauty morning. 



Watched a few planes skip across the strip......



At about the 2 mile mark found a nice hotel with a coffee shop. Grabbed me up a small Latte and sat and enjoyed the view.



My last look at a REAL bar and lots of choices......I welled up a bit.... :Smile: . 




I did pick this up for my pool bar when I get home. I wanted a used WhistlePig Oak barrel top but they were to big to fit in my suitcase.

----------


## Saint Willy

Free shipping?

----------


## Stumpy

> Free shipping?


For the barrel top?  No. Barrel tops are from Real used barrels and run about $60. Shipping is $75 to $90 and who knows what customs would do.

----------


## baldrick

why not just get one made in thailand - from teak if you want the cachet - and then get whatever CNC burned into it - you can then personalise it however you wanted - add maiarse for bonus points

----------


## Stumpy

> why not just get one made in thailand - from teak if you want the cachet - and then get whatever CNC burned into it - you can then personalise it however you wanted - add maiarse for bonus points


Well that was my next plan. I have the stencil as I copied one.

----------


## Stumpy

OK...checked out of Hotel. Have to wait in lobby now for a few hours before the airport shuttle picks us up. Wife and I got hungry and she twisted my arm (well not really) to go back to that Lobster/Shrimp/Crab place for an early dinner.



I know...I know...But man. I got there and saw them and had to get a 6 top with an Allagash white beer. 



Oh yeah and a few Shrimp Tacos....



Thought being Mendy showed his plastic shoes covering his infected toes, I would show my Vans and toes are good..... :rofl:

----------


## Saint Willy

The food and drink posts this thread will attract in the next two weeks will be sweet, sweet payback!

----------


## Saint Willy

> why not just get one made in thailand - from teak if you want the cachet - and then get whatever CNC burned into it - you can then personalise it however you wanted - add maiarse for bonus points


but then it wouldn’t be authentic…

----------


## Stumpy

> The food and drink posts this thread will attract in the next two weeks will be sweet, sweet payback!


I know SW.  I am going to go to Hell for it.  But Hey.

----------


## ootai

> Just saw Misskit's news update they are allowing unvaccinated people to go out and eat and whatever.  Wife read it too.  She is pounding away on her phone to a bunch of people looking to get our ASQ reduced.  Makes no sense. We are fully vaccinated. It should be cut to 5 days and we do self quarantine at home. I better hold off on ordering the BBQ pit.....



I sometimes scratch my head and wonder what people think getting vaccinated actually does.

In my mind it only protects the individual from any severe effects of the virus, with the  probability of between 605 to 95% depending on which vaccine was given.
But it does not stop anyone from contracting the virus and spreading it to others and the spreader could quite possibly be asymptomatic and therefore not get tested.

So in order to stop people spreading the virus the vaccination is not the right tool.

To prevent anyone bringing the virus into Thailand it is necessary to make them spend time in quarantine, how long is dependent on the time symptoms take to appear or how long it what take for an infected person to register a positive test.

So anyone already in Thailand is not a threat of introducing the virus into the country so they are free to roam provided they follow local protocols i.e. masks , social distancing etc.

So in summary get vaccinated to protect yourself but that's all it does IMHO.

----------


## Stumpy

Agreed Ootai. But my argument is that if people are out and about, why have quarantine at all..
Right?  Why does a 14 day make people any safer? People in Thailand spread it just as easy.

----------


## Mendip

> The food and drink posts this thread will attract in the next two weeks will be sweet, sweet payback!


I would love to give some payback for all the taunting I received while in ASQ, but sadly I think JP's quarantine food will be a lot better than what I'm eating on this boat. I can't use alcohol to tease either... he'll have the option of delving into his duty free. I've got nothing.

----------


## Stumpy

> have the option of delving into his duty free. I've got nothing.


 :smiley laughing: 

Nuttin but love for ya Mendy.   :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

> Attachment 75091

----------


## ootai

> Agreed Ootai. But my argument is that if people are out and about, why have quarantine at all..
> Right?  Why does a 14 day make people any safer? People in Thailand spread it just as easy.


Agreed but I think you missed the point!
Quarantine is for people coming into Thailand and those that are here that have tested positive.

I know those coming in (like yourself) have negative tests prior to arrival but how long does it take after contracting the virus does it take to return a positive test?
As for people here spreading it just as easy I think like everything else Thai's are better just ask them.

----------


## Stumpy

> are better just ask them.


Of course. I will follow along.  My wife is all over it.  I am laughing.  Probably futile.  I am mentally prepared for 14 days

----------


## Saint Willy

> I would love to give some payback for all the taunting I received while in ASQ, but sadly I think JP's quarantine food will be a lot better than what I'm eating on this boat. I can't use alcohol to tease either... he'll have the option of delving into his duty free. I've got nothing.



Ill double up on your behalf. Perhaps some Alaskan king crab for dinner tonight

----------


## Stumpy

Crazy times. SFO airport is virtually empty. At Check in the gal said that there will only be 56 people on the flight to Singapore.  

But I think it might be 2 short. Some guys covid test was over.  He was pissed. Was running somewhere.  I feel for him.

----------


## Saint Willy

What a ball ache, I feel for him too. But be prepared!

----------


## Stumpy

SFO as I walked in the door. What strange times......

Took my wife and I 36 minutes to have all docs verified at check in. And YES, you have to have medical insurance to fly back to Thailand if a foreigner.. They asked for it specifically which I had. They photo copy all docs at check in.



Our Chariot awaits us........

Wife just got an email from the ASQ confirming we were checked in. I guess they do not want their van driver showing up and we were not onboard.

----------


## aging one

777 a great fuel efficient plane, but I do miss the big boys. Firstly the 747, and also the A380.

----------


## Stumpy

@AO. Crazy pics for SFO.  You know what this place is normally like

----------


## Saint Willy

Safe flights mate. Hope those oysters don’t repeat on you…

----------


## Stumpy

> Safe flights mate. Hope those oysters don’t repeat on you…


Oh no worries. I washed them down with a couple of 22oz Belgian beers.  They only have one way out now.... :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> @AO. Crazy pics for SFO. You know what this place is normally like


Especially from 11pm till about 1am. So many transpac flights leaving. Great time as you get in here in the morning.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Have a good trip, and welcome back. 
We went through the same process coming back last may, only we got in two days before they changed the quarantine length and did only seven days. The airport at our connecting flight was a morgue. 
Very strange feeling, 
On the Up side, I had, as you will probably do also, all four seats in the middle  to myself and was able to stretch out, Arriving in BKK was a breeze, out in 30 min, and covid cases in Thailand seem to be on the way down, so by the time you get out from ASQ , we might be in better shape.

----------


## Mendip

^ JP's in business, he doesn't worry about stuff like seating!  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> ^ JP's in business, he doesn't worry about stuff like seating!



First apparently. That's what I read.

----------


## aging one

> Not included in the pic is the carry ons, my backpack and my wife's bag of stuff. Gotta love business class.


JP wrote



Learn to read Willy my boy....

Here is what you saw, notice the poster.  He cant read for sure.




> That's ok. I bet you are flying first class

----------


## Saint Willy

> flying first class




Yup, I read that too!

----------


## cyrille

Harriet thought he should be excused qtine because he flew at the pointy end, too.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^ JP's in business, he doesn't worry about stuff like seating!


They stand in Business?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


With all the needy people in my life I can not bring myself to give that kind of money to the airline. After a few deinks I am knocked out anyway, I usually sleep most of the trip.

----------


## Stumpy

> ^ JP's in business, he doesn't worry about stuff like seating!


 :smiley laughing: 

My only worry is how to get the damn lever on the bed to release so I can sit up to drink.

----------


## Stumpy

> With all the needy people in my life I can not bring myself to give that kind of money to the airline.


Free miles my friend. Book economy. Upgrade to business class.

----------


## Saint Willy

^^ In first they have staff for that… #justsayin

----------


## Stumpy

> ^^ In first they have staff for that… #justsayin


They do in Business as well. Hate asking those petite cute attendants to fight with a lever.  Prefer to help and that usually gets a Thank You and faster drink service. LoL...

----------


## Saint Willy

Ahhh, flying Singapore then, not East West et al. Enjoy.

----------


## Stumpy

Arrived in Singapore to yet another empty airport.  Plane had 44 people total. They herded us off and then made us wait. There was some terrible turbulence which made quite a few sick (wife included). 



Singapore air is always a nice company to fly with and the drop down beds are extremely comfy along with a nice large TV screen. 

For you Foody folks



Filet over mashed taters with some kabobs. To the left was a nice pour of some Glenlivet 12.



Breakfast was a Egg and Cheese omelet, with a few Red potatoes with yogurt I never eat...

Actually in all honestly, I tried to decline all food but they are persistent about feeding people. I ate very little of all of it as I do not typically eat on flights. 





As soon as you land they let all people staying in Singapore exit first. After that they bring us all out, they take your temperature and attach the bright green "You are OK" band, put us a train and take us to a quarantined area.  The pic above is where all first and business class sits from all flights. Not many people. Fortunately our layover is short, 2.5 hours.


Its BKK or bust now. BTW, for the ones who said buy Duty free.  No duty free available unless they ship it to your home. That wouldn't do me any good.

----------


## Mendip

^ I hope you got me that lovely spoon JP, I haven't got any SIN business class cutlery.

If not, think about me on your next leg..

----------


## Stumpy

> ^ I hope you got me that lovely spoon JP, I haven't got any SIN business class cutlery.
> 
> If not, think about me on your next leg..


On it Mendip, will 'Borrow" one for you......When you are back I can mail it. I do not think it has a Singapore logo embossed in it, but I never looked..

----------


## Saint Willy

Thieving pikey!

----------


## Stumpy

> Thieving pikey!


Borrow....I prefer Borrow...... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mendip

To be honest as BKK is your final destination you can get me the entire set, knife and all. Oh... get the wife on to it as well... a spare set for swaps!

And it's not thieving, it's collecting.

----------


## Stumpy

> To be honest as BKK is your final destination you can get me the entire set, knife and all. Oh... get the wife on to it as well... a spare set for swaps!
> 
> And it's not thieving, it's collecting.


GeeeezzUuus. You want me to get you 4 full place settings as well.  Looks like nice China... :rofl:

----------


## Saint Willy

Don’t forget the serviettes! They are nice too.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Free miles my friend. Book economy. Upgrade to business class.


Sadly with the pandemic situation the only miles I get  is chasing the wife around the bedroom. And even more sad that by the time I catch her I am out of breath and in no shape to do anything.  :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

> GeeeezzUuus. You want me to get you 4 full place settings as well.  Looks like nice China...


Well, no need to be like that.

I'm almost embarrassed to mention that my daughter collects airline blankets.

----------


## Saint Willy

How about airline pillows?

----------


## Mendip

^ I don't think you're taking this seriously. The pillows are way to bulky to hide... so long as I don't unwrap a blanket I can slip it into the laptop compartment of my carry on.

----------


## bsnub

Do you steal the hotel bathrobes too?  :Smile:

----------


## lom

Anyone has something to swap for my Hotel Oriental wooden shaft umbrella?

----------


## baldrick

> the drop down beds are extremely comfy


the layflat beds were a huge step up from the previous seats that still left you at a slight incline and meant you kept waking up to manoeuvre back up the seat

----------


## Stumpy

> Well, no need to be like that


I am laughing buddy.  I got your spoon in the Singapore airlines bag no less.  Little hard to "Collect" stuff though.  So my wife and I were walking to enter the plane and they called us by name.  I was like WTF. I asked how do you know my name when I haven't shown you the ticket.  They said you and your wife are the only ones flying in business class.  




> airline blankets.


I must admit, I have "Collected" quite a few airline blankets.  They are nice and make good seat covers when I take the dog in the truck.  EVA makes really nice ones as does Singapore Air.  Delta and United are crap. 

My wife "Collects" the slippers for her dad.

----------


## bsnub

The forum is loaded with kleptos.  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> My wife "Collects" the slippers for her dad.


...I still use the high-quality slippers provided in ANA business class...comforting for overly air-conditioned feet...

----------


## Stumpy

Firstly and most importantly, there is your spoon Mendy...... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

OK..... Landed. What a trek. 



My personal Business class section... The service we got was..well...as you can imagine, over the the top.

Landed and got off the plane to a bunch of Thai's spaced evenly pointing where to go





Empty as far as the eye can see.

They herded us along to a area that had chairs and we sat and were screened both temp and paperwork (No pictures allowed)

After that we had to take all the information to another window where they rechecked it all. After that wife and I got split up as she returned on her Thai passport. Immigration was easy. 



When we came out, the hotel shuttle guys were waiting for us. They were wearing full plastic suits which clearly double as rain gear on their way home on their scooters.. :Smile: 



The van was completely segregated and they sprayed all our luggage

We got to the hotel and another screening took place to start the health screening check. We get our first back of the eyeball scrubbed tomorrow around 2pm.

----------


## Mendip

Wow, thanks mate!

Just the one?

I don't really like some of the talk on this thread... it's not as though I'm a compulsive thief, I just have the harmless hobby of collecting airline spoons. When the airlines got stingey and changed to plastic I had to start collecting blankets instead. If they had stayed with metal cutlery I would have stuck with the spoons.

Taking hotel dressing gowns is a mug's game because it will just get charged to your card later... I would think.

Although in saying that I may have a couple of hotel pool towels in our poolhouse at home...

Anyway JP, Day 1 of ASQ I guess? Enjoy!

----------


## Stumpy

Well here is the place. its 93.5sqm. 



Living room



Bedroom



Front room TV



2 Burner stove and right behind it is a Microwave. to the right is a fridge and a full freezer below





Full shower and bath



2nd shitter out by the front door



Washer and dryer in 1



Funny how times have changed on the little things they leave you. Used to be cookies or snacks, now its masks and disinfectant


So let the games begin. Wife ordered food and it came super fast. They put food on a table at each door, ring the bell and run..... :rofl:

----------


## Stumpy

> Wow, thanks mate!


Anytime buddy. I noticed on the back it does have a small Singapore Airline logo on it.

Sorry only "Collected" one. We were only ones in business class so easy to count and look.

----------


## baldrick

> Sorry only "Collected" one


he might also want one of those rectal thermometers they have given you  - maybe unused would be better

----------


## cyrille

> maybe unused would be better


After 15 days unable to leave your room.

'BNIB' - rarity value on ebay.

----------


## Shutree

> Well here is the place. its 93.5sqm.


I know people in HK who live in half that!

About your medical nsurance to come back - did you buy that locally before you left? My medical insurance is with AIA and I don't see AIA on the Immigration list.

----------


## armstrong

Hotel looks great. I could waste a few hours in that bath. 

Would prefer a balcony though. Do the windows open wide?  Although with all the rain it would probably be useless.

----------


## cyrille

Really?

Balconies are best in raging thunderstorms ime.

----------


## cyrille

Somehow I don't picture you as a sun seeker.

----------


## armstrong

I'm all about the sun. People often comment on my upbeat, sunny outlook on life.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Would prefer a balcony though.


Oh really?






> I noticed on the back it does have a small Singapore Airline logo on it.





> 





I was going to say it just looks like an ordinary Ikea spoon! 

Prove it!

----------


## Stumpy

Yes I laughed pretty hard on the 2 thermometers. I told my wife, " they gave us two, one for oral and one for your ass, make sure you don't mixed them up".   :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> About your medical nsurance to come back - did you buy that locally before you left? My medical insurance is with AIA and I don't see AIA on the Immigration list


Shutree, I purchased it before I left.  Did a 1 year policy. I could have bought 3 or 6 months but opted for 1 year just to have the coverage. It also gets me through our annual visa renewal in case the brain trust here decided to mandate it. I can post the name if interested.

----------


## Stumpy

> Hotel looks great. I could waste a few hours in that bath. 
> 
> Would prefer a balcony though. Do the windows open wide?  Although with all the rain it would probably be useless.


I didn't care on balcony.  Being in BKK it is usually loud and smells of exhaust, especially when on 4th floor.  Balconies are nice when higher up overlooking a landscape IMHO. The room has 3 big windows that can open. My wife will enjoy the tub.





> Balconies are best in raging thunderstorms ime.


I agree Cyrille, of course depends on how the wind blows the rain around.  It just rained and the water pelted the windows.  It's muggy out so wouldn't be out on one anyway.

----------


## katie23

I would prefer a balcony over a tub, but to each his/ her own.

Enjoy your quarantine, JP. Stay sane!  :Very Happy: 

Btw, why didn't you & wife choose the Phuket sandbox instead of Bkk?

----------


## cyrille

Nightlife, Atmosphere, The 'buzz' of the City...I concluded none of that would be happening so spent two weeks watching squirrels and lightning in Pattaya. :Very Happy:

----------


## Saint Willy

Sipping time.

----------


## Stumpy

> Btw, why didn't you & wife choose the Phuket sandbox instead of Bkk?


Originally had considered it but when they started locking down domestic travel it would have made getting home extremely difficult.  Just wasn't worth the headache and uncertainty.

----------


## Stumpy

> Sipping time.


Chug it man....555.

Cheers SW...

----------


## Saint Willy

> Chug it man....555.


Gone, better pour another. Is your bottle safe?

----------


## cyrille

> Btw, why didn't you & wife choose the Phuket sandbox instead of Bkk?


Phuket makes no sense to anyone whose home is in Thailand but not in Phuket, katie.

Travel logistics.

----------


## katie23

^I understand (now). I remember watching a vlog/ YT recently that the flights to/ from Phuket were cancelled. There are buses to BKK (14-hour trip), but I don't see JP as the type to ride in one!  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the info, JP & cyrille.

Edit:

I've read/ heard that PH (Boracay) & Vietnam (Phu Quoc) are planning for similar sandbox models for vaccinated foreign tourists. No idea when either one will start, though.

----------


## cyrille

> There are buses to BKK (14-hour trip), but I don't see JP as the type to ride in one!



BKK has by far the worst problem with the virus.

Why would anyone spend 14 hours in a bus, then a night in a hotel, to then get a flight home? 

These peeps just wanna get home.  :Wink:

----------


## Saint Willy

Enjoyed sipping a few glasses. Each glass a generous double, a few of them and a bottle is 1/3 gone. I don’t see how your duty free allocation will last Mr. First Class!

----------


## armstrong

> Phuket makes no sense to anyone whose home is in Thailand but not in Phuket, katie.
> 
> Travel logistics.


It made no sense a couple of weeks ago. It makes more sense now.   Not helpful for people like JP who booked in advance to get into Thailand *now* but if you're coming in later this month Phuket looks pretty good. 2 weeks on a beach followed by a flight beats 2 weeks in room.

----------


## Stumpy

> Gone, better pour another. Is your bottle safe?


Yes the bottles I brought are safe and still corked.  I am going to try and leg it out and not open any on my ASQ time. I just can't see myself enjoying any of them staring out over traffic in overcast rainy BKK. These were expensive and need to be enjoyed by my pool.   :Smile: .  That said though I will have to wait and see. The ASQ says no Alcohol. Thank god they didn't check my luggage.

----------


## Stumpy

> Thanks for the info, JP & cyrille.


Actually Katie, I actually have traveled all over Thailand by bus, train and air and really enjoy it. Train is especially fun. But that was pre covid times and now there are so many factors and rules that are constantly changing. An example is Buck who made it under the 7 day quarantine timing then it changed back to 14. Just have to go with the flow and timing is everything. 




> BKK has by far the worst problem with the virus.
> 
> Why would anyone spend 14 hours in a bus, then a night in a hotel, to then get a flight home?


Yeah pretty much it Cy. Plus we have 5 huge suitcases, 2 carry ons and my backpack full of things brought back for us, family and friends. Some need to remain cool and the small prop plane back to Lampang wouldn't allow the big suitcases. Besides imagine lugging that all over the place. I guess if one had never been to Phuket, that would be cool but having been there 6 or so times no need.  I think had we come back with 1 med size suitcase Phuket might have been an OK plan but as I mentioned above, the rules constantly change now.




> Not helpful for people like JP who booked in advance to get into Thailand *now* but if you're coming in later this month Phuket looks pretty good. 2 weeks on a beach followed by a flight beats 2 weeks in room.


Can't argue that. We had to book weeks back to get the COE approved. Again though lugging a lot of luggage around would be a huge pain in the ass. BKK is OK. we have a 1.5 week island getaway coming in October(Rules changes excluded).. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Forgot to post our first foody pick



BBQ chicken wings, Pork Satay, Spicey Vegetable soup, rice and fruit. Actually was quite good. 

 Friday nights dinner is 


Greek salad, feta cheese with Extra virgin olive oil

Grilled Australian beef striploin with peppercorn sauce

Grilled vegetables

Pineapple cake

----------


## Stumpy

> I was going to say it just looks like an ordinary Ikea spoon!
> 
> Prove it!




There ya have it SW...Mendy has an official Singapore Airlines spoon...

----------


## helge

Mendip is one funny hoarder

With undiagnosed disorder


A blanket or spoon

Puts him over the moon

For cutlery, he'll go south the border

----------


## Saint Willy

Haha, very good then.

Nice ditty Helge

----------


## Stumpy

Food Menus

They have 2 here. Asian and Western cuisine

Here are the options for the next 3 days for lunch and dinner



Western



Asian.

Bfast is a very large list and you choose what you want. Plus you can order food at anytime.

----------


## Stumpy

Well I messed up and slowed down late yesterday, then sat and crashed so I was up 1am-ish. I am a 6 hour a day type. 6 is 6. Biological clock and been that way since about 8 yrs old.  Few power naps during the day I should be OK. But what's my hurry, its not like I am going anywhere... 

Today is the first schnaze violation. Apparently they will come between 7 and 8. They do this at the room door.  You stand there, they ram it up your nose and then you go about your day. Hell with that happening, who needs coffee.

I will start my room exercise routine today after swab. I have a good list and will mix it up. They will bring me a large Yoga stretch ball and two 15 lb weights.  Probably do an hour in AM and an hour late afternoon. The biggest challenge for me is that I get up every day and either jog/walk or ride my bike but its all outside activity. Now it will all be room stuff. I avg 10 to 15k steps a day and 150 minutes of activity. My app will probably think I died and try reminding me to get busy or close my acct and print out a death certificate

My wife will likely watch TV and talk to friends. She is back in her time zone now...

----------


## Saint Willy

> Plus you can order food at anytime.


 that may not be a plus when you cannot exercise

----------


## Stumpy

> that may not be a plus when you cannot exercise



Exactly right KDubya. Oh sorry SDubya....I will stick to my no bfast as I always have then lunch and dinner. One thing nice about here, Thais usually do not over portion food so its about right. In the US you order a bfast burrito and its weighs 6 lbs, Lunch is whatever but usually enough to feed 4 and dinner the same.

I will mix food between Asian and Western to just try it all. I am curious about that Australian Strip loin. I am not keeping my hopes up. Probably be from a Thai cow and it will be like chewing a leather boot.  Sad though, My Dogs are not here to share. My wife says if its bad, we can freeze it and take it home to them.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Saint Willy

still KDubya, just a saintly version. 




> My wife says if its bad, we can freeze it and take it home to them.


. 

waste not want not  :rofl:

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
All I can say is I pity your poor wife she must feel like she is locked up in cage with an angry lion and its only been 2 days.
You need to learn to relax and take it easy, fuk the exercise read a book.
I once read what i thought was a good quote, went something like this.
"A book it like a ticket on a plane going to wherever you want whenever you want."

For me the book would need to be hardcopy not some geeky shit on a tablet.

I think SW is having a crack at you with his "Mr. First Class" comment but the food does look to be palatable.

How do you plan on getting from Bangkok to home is your driver picking you up?

----------


## Saint Willy

> I think SW is having a crack at you with his "Mr. First Class" comment but the food does look to be palatable



Not true, not at all!  ::doglol::

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Food Menus
> 
> They have 2 here. Asian and Western cuisine
> 
> Here are the options for the next 3 days for lunch and dinner
> 
> 
> 
> Western
> ...


Though the food at the place we stayed was ok (CenterPoint Silom) we ordered from Grab Food every day. It was the highlight of  our quarantine. (Indian, Afghani kebobs, etc)  
 IMO most  the food here in Khon Kaen sucks, they cook for the locals which is their market, and they use way too many stinky stuff.

----------


## Stumpy

> All I can say is I pity your poor wife she must feel like she is locked up in cage with an angry lion and its only been 2 days.


Actually my wife knows me pretty well and she just lets me run around the place.  This why we had to have a 1 bedroom place. She can go relax and watch her Thai shows while I learn to do backflips in the front room area. 




> read a book.


Never gonna happen. I have no patience to sit and read a book. Not wanting to offend anyone, it is extremely boring. I'd read a page and want to fall a sleep.  :Smile: 



> I think SW is having a crack at you with his "Mr. First Class" comment


Naaaah. SW just having fun. 




> How do you plan on getting from Bangkok to home is your driver picking you up?


Yes my driver will take us back to Lampang. At that point I know my trip is finally over.

----------


## Stumpy

Just got this slid under my door.....

My ASQ journey... I have a few other names for it but ........

I especially like the lower right  in faded color about how this can change at any time

----------


## Stumpy

> Though the food at the place we stayed was ok (CenterPoint Silom) we ordered from Grab Food every day


I suspect we will be ordering out frequently as well Buck. A lot will depend on how the food quality goes and if they change up the menu. My wife of course has already found a Somtam/Gai Yang/ Nam tok moo place that delivers.....

----------


## bsnub

Do they know you are vaccinated? It all seems a bit silly.

----------


## aging one

JP, you are a super active guy so I think within the first week you are going to be climbing the walls and perhaps even the ceiling.  I am not nearly as active as you but I know I would. Trying to think of ways to keep occupied other than sitting on your butt is going to be a challenge. But you always succeed.  Sure is a good thing you have a spacious room. Best of luck buddy.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I suspect we will be ordering out frequently as well Buck. A lot will depend on how the food quality goes and if they change up the menu. My wife of course has already found a Somtam/Gai Yang/ Nam tok moo place that delivers.....


Get the grab food app. then you can browse through it for ideas. 
We live in Khon Kaen where there is not much ethnic food, so we took advantage. Wife was disappointed when quarantine was over and they asked us to leave. She did not wan to go LOL.

----------


## Mendip

I've gotta say JP that your ASQ food looks a lot better than I had... but on the other hand I lost 4 kilos during my confinement so there was a positive. Soon put it back on again though.




> There ya have it SW...Mendy has an official Singapore Airlines spoon...


Many thanks for the spoon. I do have many Economy Singapore Airlines spoons as I used to fly them regularly and they've always had metal cutlery during what I call the 'plastic stage'. Airlines offer different cutlery for Economy and Business Class... the SIN Economy spoons have the logo at the end of the handle on the top, whereas I see your Business spoon has the logo on the underside of the 'spoon' bit. It looks pretty classy.

Good luck with your confinement. I'm trying to keep in touch with things but it's not easy doing 12 hour shifts AND keeping up to date on Teakdoor.

----------


## Stumpy

> Do they know you are vaccinated? It all seems a bit silly.


Yeah Snubs. They do. We gave them copies of our vaccination cards from the US. The argument stands that while vaccinated, we can carry the Delta variant. Fair enough. I agree. What I do not understand is why you cannot self quarantine. I could have had my driver pick me up at BKK airport and drove us straight to Lampang.  

What is really interesting for me has been coming from the US with the controls that are in place (or lack there of) and here with total compliance. Seems like most Asian countries are in hard lockdown, no exceptions or rational thinking. Guess its easier to manage then try and do it on a case by case basis.  I guess with the lack of a vaccine available for the masses this is the dance I have to do.

----------


## Stumpy

> JP, you are a super active guy so I think within the first week you are going to be climbing the walls and perhaps even the ceiling.  I am not nearly as active as you but I know I would. Trying to think of ways to keep occupied other than sitting on your butt is going to be a challenge. But you always succeed.  Sure is a good thing you have a spacious room. Best of luck buddy.


Yeah AO, This will be an interesting 14 days. I am pissed I didn't bring my drone. There is a 7/11 across the way. Could have paid some dude to attach a few beers and flew it right into my window.   

Fortunately I do work and have activities on and off through out the day and conference calls. So I can break it up. I moved the furniture around to give me room to go nuts. I think my wife will cost me a damn fortune though. She will probably shop all day on Lazada and Shopee....... :rofl:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> What I do not understand is why you cannot self quarantine. I could have had my driver pick me up at BKK airport and drove us straight to Lampang.


Initially , they had home quarantine, but not everyone is as dependable as you. As I remember there were was a lady that was cough in a nightclub  while she was supposed to be self quarantine, and ended  up testing positive , so that ended that. As unfortunate as it is, I think self quarantine would be very difficult to monitor in Thailand. 
Very frustrating  when all you want to do is go to your home.

----------


## Stumpy

> Many thanks for the spoon


No Problemo Mendy. Its heavy cutlery and the spoon is actually pretty nice. My wife saw it and asked me "What the hell are you doing with a spoon" I laughed and said...You "Borrow" slippers, I "borrowed" a spoon for a friend. 

As for the food, I am not a big foody guy. I am posting pics to have fun and share. I mean what else is going on eh?  You been there and will likely do it again if things do not change unfortunately.

Just got my Covid test. Shit they cram that thing so far up. In the US they do it half the way they do here. My eye watered for 15 minutes.  They took my temp and my BP 131/79.

----------


## bsnub

> Seems like most Asian countries are in hard lockdown, no exceptions or rational thinking.


Korea and Japan aren't. I know a guy who lives in Tokyo, and he just took the bullet train to Sapporo and is on vacation. He live streams on twitch.tv when he is out on the city and everything is open for the most part, all aside from bars, so people have taken to drinking in the street.

----------


## Stumpy

> Initially , they had home quarantine, but not everyone is as dependable as you.


Yeah Buck, true to all of it. Just like in the states, some people just do not care and so blanket rules have to be put in place. The piss poor behavior I saw while visiting was pretty pathetic. Mandate masks in places and people blatantly disregard them and people are afraid to say anything because they might flip out and beat you down. I am just glad to be back and close to home. We miss our place and I have a list of projects I want to do.

----------


## lom

> Mandate masks in places and people blatantly disregard them and people are afraid to say anything because they might flip out and beat you down.


Could be worse, apparently folk have guns "over there".

----------


## Stumpy

> Could be worse, apparently folk have guns "over there".


Yes we do, Us Mercans love our guns and have no issue using them in a fit of rage over something as silly as asking someone to wear a mask that is mandated in places.

----------


## bsnub

> The piss poor behavior I saw while visiting was pretty pathetic. Mandate masks in places and people blatantly disregard them and people are afraid to say anything because they might flip out and beat you down.


That was a regional thing for the most part. Here in Seattle, we were locked down hard and just about everyone wore masks for the entire year and a half. When I went out I rarely saw a person without a mask and when I did, it was usually a homeless person or someone with mental illness. Go down south or the Midwest, and it was an entirely different situation.

----------


## katie23

@JP - if it's any consolation to you, it's similar protocol here in PH. It's 10 days hotel Q + 4 (or more) days in your final destination/ town, if coming from the USA or other non green listed countries (PH has its own green list, but is in the red list of many countries). That's regardless of vaccination status. 

If vaccinated & coming from a green-listed country, it's 7 days hotel Q. 

Last year (around Nov or Dec), the govt shortened the hotel Q to 2-3 days & you could go home after you got the covid test results which were taken at the airport. Ppl were supposed to quarantine at home to finish their 14 days quarantine. However, many ppl didn't follow the home quarantine and this led to some spread of the virus in the provinces. 

Ppl (mostly OFWs who came home for Christmas) tested negative at the airport but were later found to be positive. When they were found & isolated, they've already infected their partners, families, community, etc. So the govt had to toughen its stance. 

Other SEA countries have similar 7 to 14 days hotel quarantine. HK has 21 days. 

Cheers, stay safe & sane!  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Thought I'd share a bit of cool technology. The company I work for offers laser powered flashlights. They are for now for commercial use only and are being tested by the fire department and the US coast guard. If you shine them at someone eyes, it could easily blind them due to the light intensity. I was able to acquire one and will do some testing once back home and send vids to the BD group. This thing is incredibly powerful. It is made of Aircraft Aluminum, is waterproof to 20 feet and has multiple power settings .  I took it out into the vineyards behind my parents house and tested one night at dusk. before I left 



That white van is easily over an 1/8th of a mile away from me.



That pic is with the laser activated and at 75% power. While the picture from my phone isn't clear, I could see inside that van. 



Its a well made device and of course not cheap.  I was thinking of Mendy out on the vessel. What a perfect place to use one. The US coast guard and fire department love them.

----------


## Shutree

> Shutree, I purchased it before I left.  Did a 1 year policy. I could have bought 3 or 6 months but opted for 1 year just to have the coverage. It also gets me through our annual visa renewal in case the brain trust here decided to mandate it. I can post the name if interested.


JPPR2, I'd be interested to learn more. I have annual medical insurance here with AIA. I don't need it for visa renewal as I am on a retirement visa. It is not cheap but I don't think it meets the Thailand entry requirements. I plan to go to Penang soon and I need to get this sorted. I looked at AXA who promote their policies for immigration compliance - then it said somewhere you cannot get that inside Thailand, so it is a bit confusing. I'd be interested to know who you chose and approximate price for 1-year policy, if you can share. PM would be fine if you prefer.

Getting to Malaysia requires some hoop jumping, getting back seems even more complex. Will I still need a CoE from the Thai embassy in Malaysia even though I already have a valid visa? Did you get a CoE before coming back from the US?

----------


## Stumpy

> Cheers, stay safe & sane!


Thanks Katie, Yeah it is what it is. We just comply and move along as its to hard for any country to manage because the vast majority will not comply which puts others at risk.

Its funny too as when we are released from here and go home we have to go to the Govt office in our town and we have to register we are back home and because we left a Dark Red zone (BKK) we have to self quarantine for another 14 days. That to will be normal life for us being we are usually working around our place.

Its a strange new world.

----------


## Saint Willy

> and Shopee


You'll be pleased to know he is know the richest man in Singapore 

Shopee Boss Becomes Singapore&#39;s Richest Man With A Net Worth Of RM82 Billion

----------


## Stumpy

> Thailand entry requirements.


Thailand entry requirements are pretty well defined on the Thai embassy website.

1) You will be required to show medical insurance coverage $100K or more.
2) You start your COE using the Thai embassy website which in your case would be Malaysia. They will send you a reference number that is what you use to update the requirements as you complete them.
3)You will need to update them on flight itinerary and ASQ hotel booking once you have it all confirmed
4) You have to get the Covid test and board he plan within 72 hours

When you land the process at the airport is pretty straight forward. ABSOLUTELY make sure you print and have multiple hard copies of each as they will keep some. I saw a few try and do the Smart phone "Show them" process and they got sent away to print stuff. Fill out as many as you can online. 




> I'd be interested to know who you chose and approximate price for 1-year policy,


I will see if I can dig up the link for the medical policy. I remember it was $450 for 1 year meeting the requirement of $100,000 coverage




> Will I still need a CoE from the Thai embassy in Malaysia even though I already have a valid visa?


Yes, your Visa means nothing quite frankly. I have a multi entry Visa but the Covid stuff is outside that. When I can finally get back to Lampang and do my 14 day self quarantine, I will go to immigration and check back in.




> Did you get a CoE before coming back from the US?


Yes my wife got all the docs in order as I mentioned above before we left. Again we had multiple copies of each just in case.

For near term do some google searching on Covid medical insurance for a foreigner in Thailand. Get the policy before you leave. Getting it coming back in my be some extra work

Cheers and hope that helps

----------


## Stumpy

> You'll be pleased to know he is know the richest man in Singapore


Yeah well I also bought from Amazon in the states and at last count, Bezo's is the richest man in the world. Feels so good contributing to those rich bastards. However on the upside, I do own AMZN stock... :Smile:

----------


## Shutree

> Cheers and hope that helps


Thanks. The Hotel Quarantine prices in KL are a bit eye-watering for the decent hotels and Penang is currently fully booked. It seems a lot of time, money and trouble just to get a visa stamp in KL then come back. Especially with all the uncertainties around the future of the MM2H visa there.

----------


## Stumpy

> Thanks. The Hotel Quarantine prices in KL are a bit eye-watering for the decent hotels and Penang is currently fully booked. It seems a lot of time, money and trouble just to get a visa stamp in KL then come back. Especially with all the uncertainties around the future of the MM2H visa there.


Yeah none of its cheap if you want to do a 14 day quarantine in some reasonable comfort.  The MM2H from what I read is a mess.  

Why do you have to leave to get a stamp if you are here on a retirement Visa.  Can't you just submit an extension of stay?  At this time I wouldn't recommend anyone traveling. It's painful and expensive.

----------


## OhOh

> It's painful and expensive.


More space at the back end and cheaper!

----------


## Saint Willy

> The Hotel Quarantine prices in KL are a bit eye-watering for the decent hotels and Penang is currently fully booked.


Indeed so, Mrs KW just forked out 8,500 RM for a stay. 




> The MM2H from what I read is a mess.


The government is now considering rewinding it back, but the trust has now been broken. I cannot see them getting it back!

----------


## Shutree

> Why do you have to leave to get a stamp if you are here on a retirement Visa.


It is my MM2H vis that will expire soon. That can only be renewed inside Malaysia.

----------


## Saint Willy

and you need a million in equity and 40,000 per month income.

----------


## Shutree

> and you need a million in equity and 40,000 per month income.


Requirements to which I cannot aspire. If I had those assets then I'd be looking elsewhere. I am still hoping that those of us with existing MM2H will be allowed to stay on the old terms. That is why I want to renew.

----------


## Stumpy

> It is my MM2H vis that will expire soon. That can only be renewed inside Malaysia.


Ahhhh. Now I understand.  I wasn't sure.

----------


## Saint Willy

> I am still hoping that those of us with existing MM2H will be allowed to stay on the old terms. That is why I want to renew.


Agreed. And sounds like they realise form the backlash that they messed up and they will fix it...

----------


## Shutree

> Ahhhh. Now I understand.  I wasn't sure.


BTW, no intention to hijack your thread. Everything still holding together there?

----------


## Stumpy

> BTW, no intention to hijack your thread. Everything still holding together there?


Hijack away Shutree, we all learn something. I enjoy the cross section of discussions.

----------


## Stumpy

> Lunch Q. Because everything tastes better over coals.


Ya bastad.....I have been waiting for Q'n pics knowing I am eating boxed food, 12 days and 600km away from mine....... :Smile: .

----------


## baldrick

> It is my MM2H vis that will expire soon. That can only be renewed inside Malaysia.


could you just courier it to an agent ?

----------


## Shutree

> could you just courier it to an agent ?


Unfortunately, no. I asked the agent a while back. I need to enter the country and get a fresh stamp in the same passport where the new MM2H visa will be pasted.

You cannot renew from overseas. You can, however, withdraw from the program from overseas.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Ya bastad.....I have been waiting for Q'n pics knowing I am eating boxed food, 12 days and 600km away from mine........



Plenty more where that came from!  ::doglol::  I'm planning some slow cooked shorties for Sunday & the rugby! Accompanied by some IPA's & infused gins.

----------


## Saint Willy

> 12 days and 600km


You could almost run home in that time!*









*if you were an ultramarathon runner (90kms)

----------


## happynz

Wow! Despite the giant headache booking flights (and the cancellations and changes) and difficulty in securing a spot in New Zealand's Managed Isolation Quarantine (MIQ), I have to say the price was right. Fourteen nights in MIQ - no charge. 

For those Kiwis still wanting to return to Aotearoa, don't plan on going back this year. All the slots appear to be filled. There are some problems with the MIQ  booking scheme, but it seems to me that capacity is a major factor in getting people home as there are limited numbers of hotels that have the capability to host returnees in quarantine.

----------


## OhOh

^

Whereas Thai embassy staff  UK, Scandinavian and possibly elsewhere, along with Thai ASQ's, have been extremely helpful at assisting returning foreigners.

----------


## Stumpy

Well the day is winding down. We got our Covid test results this morning and they were negative. So it should be academic at this point being you do not leave your room or interact with anybody.

Today I found it a bit challenging to stay busy as it is a weekend and do not have work to fill the time. I am holding true to my work out routine in the morning and a short one just before dinner. While I have liquor I could tap into, I will not but I would sure like a few Ice cold beers. 

One thing to this point I have witnessed is the excessive food waste. You are required to order your 3 meals the day before by 6 pm, no cancellations. So when you get it and you are not hungry it just goes to waste. Also my wife unfortunately had a few times where she wanted to order from outside and forgot about the scheduled meals. So we eat the outside delivered meal then the ASQ "Dinner" shows up. I was always raised never waste and never take more than you can eat.  additionally the real effort comes in minding your food intake or you could pour on the weight. I have had to stay on top of that with my wife reminding her that she is not going to be doing anything so she better cut the portion sizes in half when they arrive. Tonight we are going to only order 1 meal for each serving tomorrow and split it. 

Also note to myself, do not order a cappuccino when you are stuck in a room...Bad idea for a type A guy like me. I forgot and drank it and Yeeeeehaw I was running laps around the room while I streamed the San Francisco Giants play the Los Angeles Dodgers.

On a positive note, my wife finally got a covid vaccine scheduled for my FIL and Niece. We will take them 2 days after we return home. 

11 more days to go..............

----------


## bsnub

Jeezus. Poor Mendys ASQ was like jail, and you are living high on the hog.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Also note to myself, do not order a cappuccino when you are stuck in a room...Bad idea for a type A guy like me. I forgot and drank it and Yeeeeehaw I was running laps around the room while I streamed the San Francisco Giants play the Los Angeles Dodgers.



11 inning game great win on an error by the Fodgers. Go Giants!!!

----------


## aging one

> Jeezus. Poor Mendys ASQ was like jail, and you are living high on the hog.


Mendy had worse food that was it though. He had a balcony, and just kicked back and became the bird man of Bangkok. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Poor Mendys ASQ was like jail


They are all like Jail Snubs. Doesn't matter how big your room is. However the larger the room does give you some freedom to move around. I have no real complaints other than I can't leave and do what I want. Same thing Mendy and Cyrille and others suffered with.

----------


## Stumpy

> 11 inning game great win on an error by the Fodgers. Go Giants!!!


Yeah Man..great game. I was screaming at the laptop. McGee let us down again though. Giants bats have gone cold. They either whiff or hit homers. Won't work long term.




> Mendy had worse food that was it though. He had a balcony,


I am still not sure why the balcony thing is a key to it all. I have a huge open bay window like set up and have both windows open and its raining like mad. Good cross draft.  Wouldn't be out on a balcony anyway. I will say though, I suspect the balcony enjoyment would all depend on what ASQ, its location, what floor and which way the suns hangs out all day. It would be the luck of the draw as its not like checking into a regular hotel where you can go to the lobby and request another room. They set them up way in advance for your arrival. But I get we all have different preferences.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Also note to myself, do not order a cappuccino when you are stuck in a room...Bad idea for a type A guy like me. I forgot and drank it and Yeeeeehaw I was running laps around the room while I streamed the San Francisco Giants play the Los Angeles Dodgers.



 :rofl:

----------


## Stumpy

> Batcha cannot Q in one either. 
> 
> A little rain aint gonna stop this Saint! 
> 
> Attachment 75280


Nope ya can't but I was browsing the BBQ pit store in BKK today to pass some time. Some nice units. Expensive as hell though. I brought back a bunch of BBQ pit parts for mine at home.  Heat shields, gas diffusers.  They burn out about every year.  Have enough for 3 or so years.

----------


## OhOh

> I am still not sure why the balcony thing is a key to it all


There is maybe a phycological effect of being able to open a door, walk through it and close it behind you.

Mendip's balcony looked quite large. 

Taking my room chair on mine and sitting watching life continue was nice to do. One of my outlooks was of a new flyover being built. Lots of cranes lifting support beams, which with a little effort all came together.

----------


## cyrille

I mostly watched squirrels.  :Very Happy: 

Another perfect opportunity to study Thai mostly passed up.  :Sad:

----------


## Mendip

> I am still not sure why the balcony thing is a key to it all.


I get a bit claustrophobic and having a balcony was my top priority, way ahead of food. Opening windows would have been OK, but I wanted to make absolutely 100% sure it wasn't going to be a room with sealed windows... that can give me a problem even overnight, let alone for 14 days and nights.

I also enjoyed sitting on the balcony in the evenings watching the view and having a sundowner... at least for the first 4 nights until my whisky ran out.

Seeing as we've been promised an end to quarantine requirements by October I shouldn't have to do it again, but on the very small off-chance I will have to book an ASQ again when I hopefully return home in December I'll probably go for the same hotel as last time... but with more whisky.


Edit: ^ I'd love a cider right now!

14 days ASQ... ha! easy... try 14 weeks on a boat!

----------


## happynz

Hmm...In Aotearoa New Zealand MIQ they allow for three forty minute sessions a day for walks on the heavily secured hotel forecourt. I can recall exactly how many steps I took for each loop - 110 steps. 

There was also a thrice weekly bus to the Unitech sports ground for a walk around a rugby field. Those were hard to book as the spaces were limited to about eight people per bus.

----------


## Stumpy

Yeah. I totally understand claustrophobic part Mendy. Windows opening was absolutely mandatory for me.  We had a big rain from 4ish to 5:30.  Was nice.  Wind whipping through the room.  

As for 14day ASQ, it's not bad....just takes time getting used to the controlled confinement. It's nice with my wife as we talk and discuss projects we want to do at the house and I hear her on the phone laughing with friends.  

14 weeks on a boat....no thanks.

----------


## Stumpy

Well as you can imagine, not a lot going on being a weekend.  Got up and did my isometric work out stuff. Was pretty refreshing and I have a good schedule in place now. I was able to acquire a 8kg Kettle weight and a few more dumbbells'. I am purposely sleeping a bit less to stay up longer. Better for your physical and mental state of mind. Lounging and sleeping all day just isn't good. I did some Mod work on a truck site in the US for a few hours to pass the time, streamed some college football and watched SF Giants and LA Dodgers. Giants tanked.  Our front room overlooks a main road so there is always some action going on so I pull up my big chair next to it and watch the world go by.  

Next week should go fast as lots of things to do for work. Wife staying busy with friends on calls and niece at our house. Its nice as we have plenty of room to spread out and we do our thing. 

Food waste still continues to happen and it bothers me but it is what it is I guess. 

Tonight is Movie night with Popcorn......

----------


## cyrille

'It is what it is' Count so far: 2.

Not bad, tbf.

----------


## bsnub

> Food waste still continues to happen and it bothers me but it is what it is I guess.


You have nothing to do, and you can show us some of the meals that are being delivered?

 ::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

> You have nothing to do, and you can show us some of the meals that are being delivered?


Here ya go snubs

This from today. It just keeps coming. 







I missed the Breakfast stuff. I usually do not take pics. We also have a fridge full of food that we don't toss but do the next day.....

You saw the Menu in a previous post. The food overall is very good. Always comes hot, Desserts are good but its just too much damn food for just sitting in a room all day. If you do not watch yourself and just lounge and eat it all, you would be a fat fk leaving here. I take out a small fraction of what I want, put on a plate and toss the rest.

----------


## cyrille

That looks pretty much like what I got for 35k.

The rice wasn't as 'reap roi'.

----------


## lom

> I take out a small fraction of what I want, put on a plate and toss the rest.


Imagine if you had a fridge and a microwave! 
Then you could cancel next days meal and eat yesterdays remains. I guess they can't think of everything at those ASQ's.

----------


## cyrille

Every room had a microwave at my place.

Mine was pretty vintage.  :Very Happy: 

That must take a lot of pressure off the kitchen, though.

----------


## Stumpy

> Imagine if you had a fridge and a microwave! 
> Then you could cancel next days meal and it yesterdays remain. I guess they can't think of everything at those ASQ's.


Yeah I have a microwave and we tried it but the left overs suck. Thai food reheated loses so much of its taste.  I asked if we can eliminate part of the Set....Nope. So we get heaps of rice that I eat a small bit of. I asked if they could reduce the size...Nope. They start cooking it all up and they just fill up those boxes based on your request. Easier to just make it as ordered.  When I look across the hall at the other doors, every room has a huge bag of food waste every day.

----------


## aging one

Thats more on the fact you can order out for better food. Poor Mendy could not do that. Hell call up The Smokin Pug and get the best ribs and barbecue in SEA. Worth every penny if they deliver where you are. The real deal.  Before Covid you needed a reservation most nights.

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, the plastic thrown away is depressing, for sure.

10 containers per day per guest, at least.

----------


## Stumpy

> Thats more on the fact you can order out for better food


Yes you can and we have. We made a few mistakes because we forgot we ordered food at ASQ because you do it the night before by 6pm and then wife found some food she wanted during the morning and ordered and it all showed up at same time.  Our bad.  

Thanks on the recommendation AO.  I will check it out.

----------


## Stumpy

> Yeah, the plastic thrown away is depressing, for sure.
> 
> 10 containers per day per guest, at least.


Yeah. I hate all that waste.  I recycle all I can at home.  Never take bags, when they try and double bag at the market I say No.  At home I have 3 cans, garbage, plastic/aluminum and cardboard paper.  There is nice old guy around the corner that my wife calls and he takes it and makes a few baht.

----------


## Stumpy

> That looks pretty much like what I got for 35k.


Our cost here is 47.5K baht each (95K bht).  That's for a 95.3sqm 1 bedroom suite with 3 square meals a day, 2 bathroom, Full kitchenette, Seperate Fridge and freezer, microwave, kitchen sink, Clothes washer/ dryer, 2  large TV's, Jacuzzi tub, corner room with pick up transportation from the airport to the hotel, 3 covid tests and the certified quarantine docs upon departure.

----------


## Stumpy

For the foody folks,



Smoked salmon salad, Braised Pork loin in a white wine sauce and chocolate Brownie. Wife had Tom Kha Gai, Pork wontons and Jasmine rice.

Starting tomorrow I am back to no bfast just OJ and we will order out for lunch.

----------


## Shutree

> Smoked salmon salad, Braised Pork loin in a white wine sauce and chocolate Brownie. Wife had Tom Kha Gai, Pork wontons and Jasmine rice.


That looks pretty good. Better than my lunch!

----------


## baldrick

> When I look across the hall at the other doors, every room has a huge bag of food waste every day.


if you had a balcony ......


you could feed the sparrows  :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

> Our cost here is 47.5K baht each (95K bht).  That's for a 95.3sqm 1 bedroom suite with 3 square meals a day, 2 bathroom, Full kitchenette, Seperate Fridge and freezer, microwave, kitchen sink, Clothes washer/ dryer, 2  large TV's, Jacuzzi tub, corner room with pick up transportation from the airport to the hotel, 3 covid tests and the certified quarantine docs upon departure.


My ASQ cost 60k for the two bedroom suite with balcony, or I could have paid 40k for just a room with balcony. After six months at work I splashed out and enjoyed having a separate bedroom and living area. 

There was a kitchenette with a stove but cutlery, crockery and the microwave had been removed. I think that was the rules at the time so maybe now the kitchenware would be included. There were two large TVs but I usually watch stuff on my phone or laptop these days and only turned on the telly for some news and background noise. Pick-up from airport and Covid tests with certification is standard with all ASQs I believe.

I had no washer or dryer but that was really no problem since I spent the entire 14 days lounging around in nothing but my 'boxer briefs' which I washed in the sink with soap every few days, whether they needed it or not. I did put on a T-shirt when the cleaners came... and had to get dressed up twice to leave the room for my Covid tests. 

As has been noted, the food wasn't great but it was adequate and I may well stay at the same place again if ASQ is sill a requirement at the end of the year. The balcony made it for me and I spent a lot of time sitting out there watching the birds.

----------


## aging one

Mendy,

You need to let them know that other ASQ's allow outside food and that is not against the rules. Then a few times a week order something you really feel a hunger for. Be it a fry up for breakfast or a meal with copious amounts of peas. Better all the way around.

----------


## Stumpy

Yeah. We can order anything food from outside. Also from Lazada and Shopee if need be.  They do make it clear, all boxes will be opened.  I assume checking for booze, knives etc....Haha.

I agree with Mendy, get a place with room to move around.  No need to suffer in a box. The balcony is clearly a personal preference IMHO and totally depends on location and how the sun and other views are. My wife far prefers the Jacuzzi tub and uses it every night.. A washer/Dryer are again personal preference but I am not one to lounge in the same clothes for 14days.  I get up and work out, shower, shave and clean up and wear different clothes.  

I do enjoy reading about people's personal preferences and the thought behind them.  Gives us all something to think about.  

Hopefully this nonsense will all come to an end soon but we have all been saying that now for 2 years and here we are.

----------


## Stumpy

Today got to stream the SF Giants beat up on the Dodgers this morning. While watching that, I DL'd NASCAR at Darlington as the Playoffs begin. 500 miler'. The room has a nice 55" LG TV and a comfy couch  :Smile:  





Love the Camera angles in the cars.  

I got my Chips, Salsa, Bean dip.....Just no beer.....

----------


## bsnub

> Just no beer.....


So wait, you can not order in booze? WTF?!? Why on gods green earth?

----------


## Stumpy

> So wait, you can not order in booze? WTF?!? Why on gods green earth?


Nope Snubs. No alcohol allowed. You cannot purchase it and have it delivered. If you do they hold it until you leave and warn you. Been that way at all ASQ's. 

Now of course if you happened to bring in something in your suitcase, they do not check them for personal privacy reasons. So you could pour a few.

----------


## Stumpy

Dinner tonight..... Green Curry, white rice, Spring rolls and fruit.

----------


## bsnub

> Now of course if you happened to bring in something in your suitcase, they do not check them for personal privacy reasons. So you could pour a few.


I would have brought in a couple of cases of beer. At least.  :Smile: 




> Dinner tonight..... Green Curry, white rice, Spring rolls and fruit.


Looks far better than the chow at Mendy's jail… I mean hotel.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Fark, I would hate eating out of those little bowls.




> I would have brought in a couple of cases of beer. At least.


That you brought from Seattle in your checked baggage?  Couple litres of whiskey okay, but cases of beer?

----------


## Stumpy

> I would have brought in a couple of cases of beer. At least.


Well snubs here is the problem, I would have had to pack that from the US as you land and they take you directly to the ASQ. Very strict. no stops. So loading up a suitcase with beer is not only heavy, but would exceed the volume of alcohol allowed to bring in. Now I am not saying I did but if one was to bring in say 5 bottles of liquor and get through customs with it, you could be a full on drunk for the entire time..... :Smile: 




> Fark, I would hate eating out of those little bowls.


Oh we take it all out and put it on plates AO. I can't eat in the bowls every meal. Some OK, but not dinner or hot meals

----------


## cyrille

> I would have brought in a couple of cases of beer.


Not doing your inter-continental travel credibility much good there, snub.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bsnub

> Not doing your inter-continental travel credibility much good there, snub.


Never claimed to have much cred anyway. At any rate, carry on. 

 ::chitown::

----------


## aging one

We can all buy alcoholic beverages at stores. But alcohol cant be sold in bars and restaurants. Even in Phuket, where they have the Sandbox, same rules.

----------


## armstrong

> We can all buy alcoholic beverages at stores. But alcohol cant be sold in bars and restaurants. Even in Phuket, where they have the Sandbox, same rules.


They don't give a shit though. Bars were open and serving to 11pm last weekend.  Cops too busy with shipping containers.

----------


## aging one

> Bars were open and serving to 11pm last weekend.


Where? I would not know. Now I rarely go out. Not by choice mind you.

----------


## armstrong

> Where? I would not know. Now I rarely go out. Not by choice mind you.


Most of lower Sukhumvit.  Pretty much all the British pubs

----------


## helge

> You cannot purchase it and have it delivered.


Just when you need an upside to corruption  :Sad:

----------


## Saint Willy

Actually I once shipped a case of beer in my checked luggage. I had flown to UK for some meetings, and on the final day was in an office that had some sort of charity raffle. I bought some tickets for £5 quid or something like that and won a case of decent English beers. I wasn’t going to drink them warm at midday so I decided to bring them back to Thailand. I had the room as I had flown without any checked luggage and just a single medium sized suitcase as carry on. Beers went into checked luggage using that suitcase, the rest of my stuff into a small back pack and job done.

a single case would last long in ASQ though, unless you strictly rationed them 1 per day!

----------


## baldrick

> Now of course if you happened to


have some one put a supply into a computer monitor box and deliver it to the hotel

----------


## Mendip

^^^ During my ASQ, on the way down in the lift I propositioned the guy escorting me to my first PCR test to get me a couple of bottles of Hong Thong, but he was having none of it. I offered him good money as well.

----------


## Loy Toy

Alcohol in moderation is not a crime and as long as you do not exceed the legal limit should be allowed.

Do they do random drug and alcohol tests on the vessel mate?

----------


## helge

> Alcohol in moderation is not a crime and as long as you do not exceed the legal limit should be allowed.
> 
> Do they do random drug and alcohol tests on the vessel mate?


The norwegians know their brits, mate

----------


## Mendip

^^ There's always the threat of random drug and alcohol tests but they rarely happen in my experience.

Alcohol has completely disappeared from the industry. Coincidentally I was chatting to the Client rep on board today who I used to work with 30 years ago when he also worked for contractors, and we shared many alcohol sodden related stories. That has all gone and to be honest I think the industry is better for it. It would be great to nip off the boat for a couple of hours during port calls for a pint or two but there will always be some people who abuse it and cause problems.

As for drugs... it has never been my thing so no issue for me... but one colleague lost his job with a contractor a few years ago after testing positive for marijuana. He wasn't using it offshore but enjoyed a spliff during his off time. This is a small industry and once you have an alcohol or drug related incident on record it's extremely difficult to find more work, whatever the circumstances were. In many ways I felt sympathy for him, but then again everyone knows the rules and everyone knows that marijuana stays in the system for a long time. You can take your chances but one day it'll come out.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Marijuana can stay in your system, particularly your hair follicles, for up to 6 months.

----------


## Stumpy

> ^^^ During my ASQ, on the way down in the lift I propositioned the guy escorting me to my first PCR test to get me a couple of bottles of Hong Thong, but he was having none of it. I offered him good money as well.


The alcohol control for ASQ is very strict. If that guy got caught he loses job, goes to jail potentially. The Hotels, if they were to serve you, risk losing the ASQ approval which is big money in a sinking economy. If duty free  places were open, you could easily pick something up and toss in a suitcase but from what I have personally seen and other traveling friends have told me they are all closed. Unless you pack it from your departure location, you will be dry.

Also I was reading the rules here online, you are not supposed to take any medicine that can impact your temperature. You are supposed to contact the nurse and it takes medical appvl. It makes sense as you have to give daily temperature readings 2 times and Tylenol can do that.

----------


## Stumpy

> a single case wouldn't last long in ASQ though, unless you strictly rationed them 1 per day!


Beer makes zero sense IMHO. You would need 2 cases assuming a few a day. Bringing a bottle (750ml) and we know most Duty free are 700ml would also be more of a teaser I think. A few heavy pours and that bottle would be gone in 3 days tops. 

While I quite enjoy having a drink or two, I will leg out the 14 days dry and enjoy it at home.

----------


## Stumpy

While I think we all hope that all this ASQ crap will cease however after reading numerous threads here, talking to other colleagues/friends that have gone through it and now my own personal experience there are things that need to be brought with you in your check luggage to avoid bouncing off the walls.


#1 IMHO is do a lot of research on the ASQ you plan on staying at. Read the reviews, Not all ASQ's are the same and be prepared for changes

Pain relief medicine.Good cutting knifeScrewdriver kit or a Leatherman knife/screwdriver combo (which I have and wife my admitted she removed before we left to the US...  :Smile: )HDMI cable ( Only needed if you want to connect your Laptop to a TV in the room. I personally do not like staring and watching shows on a 5" phone and could never do it for 14 days.DL and bring your own personal preference shows as TV in Thailand is utter crap. There isn't one of the 36 channels I can watch. Not all hotels allow torrent streaming and block them so best to load up an external drive. You can mobile hotspot to your lap top to bypass the Hotel WiFi blocking but make sure you have unlimited data.A few bottles of liquor (if you want a few knocks a night)A descent amount of clothes unless you want to wear the same thing everyday or lay butt ass naked after washing them in a shower by hand waiting for them to dry while talking to birds like one of our esteemed members seems to enjoy ... :rofl: 

Please add more as you see fit.

----------


## Saint Willy

Snacks? Jerky? Gum? Smokes?

----------


## katie23

JP,  your quarantine food looks mighty fine. As for the room, if I had to quarantine I'd pick one with a balcony so that I can go outside & talk to the birds.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> JP,  your quarantine food looks mighty fine. As for the room, if I had to quarantine I'd pick one with a balcony so that I can go outside & talk to the birds.


Well lemme just say Katie....where I am staying there are no birds so my balcony would over look the daily traffic and is quite loud. 

Now that said, being many Brits call women "Birds", I do admit having a floor to ceiling huge glass wall to look out, there are some mighty fine "Birds" that walk to work in the big office complex across the street.   :Sorry1:

----------


## katie23

^lol. I'm not interested in that type of bird.  :Very Happy: 

I was thinking more of the avian kind. "Feed the birds, feed the birds. Two pence (tuppence)..."

Now if there were some handsome well-dressed male cats, that would be different.  :Wink:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Now that said, being many Brits call women "Birds", I do admit having a floor to ceiling huge glass wall to look out, there are some mighty fine "Birds" that walk to work in the big office complex across the street.



hmmm, googling "cute Thai office birds" gets me a heap of Thai university girl pics.

----------


## Stumpy

> hmmm, googling "cute Thai office birds" gets me a heap of Thai university girl pics.


So I am Bird watching....... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mendip

> A descent amount of clothes unless you want to wear the same thing everyday or lay butt ass naked after washing them in a shower by hand waiting for them to dry while talking to birds like one of our esteemed members seems to enjoy ... 
> 
> Please add more as you see fit.


JP... you paint my comments in a negative light!  :Smile: 

Just to set the record straight... during ASQ my hygiene was faultless and I washed twice a day... in fact I was rarely out of the shower. I did have a bag full of clothes including many short-sleeved shirts that I'd been wearing throughout the Gothenburg winter, but as most days it was just me and the zebra finch there seemed little point in dressing up.

To your list I would add...

A decent sized mug, a box of good teabags and a jar of instant coffee (I can't be doing with these small cups and saucers you get in hotels)

Crackers, cheese, salami, parma ham etc for snacks. Maybe even a couple of loaves of nice bread that I could put in the ASQ freezer. In that case I'd also add a couple of tins of SPAM and corned beef, and a small bottle of tomato ketchup.

I also let a lot of admin build up... tax returns, company accounts, etc. I worked through all this and it used up 3 or 4 days of the confinement... and it had to be done at some point anyway.

If I have to ASQ again this year I will definitely be taking along a couple of bottles of duty free (I'm used to duty free bottles being 1 litre?). As it stands, if ASQ is still a requirement my most likely route will be Bristol (UK) - Amsterdam - Bangkok... and I'm sure that duty will be available at both BRS and AMS. I will also take along a couple of non-fiction books to try and improve my knowledge while captive, but I admit that the chances are that they won't even be opened.

----------


## Stumpy

All good points Mr Mendy. I did bring 3 different Cheeses, some olive oil/basil trisquet wheat crackers to snack on. That said I have to say depending on where your ASQ is, you can order all of that delivered from Villa Market. So Again, depending on your needs, chose your ASQ wisely and do your homework. Some ASQ's are outside many places for delivery.

My wife placed an order for some Tortilla chips, Flour Tortillas, Salsa etc from Villa Market and we got it in about 2 hours. I used some good Pepperjack cheese in the flour tortillas and did a light heat up in the microwave and had me a few quesadillas for a snack. Being able to have pretty much anything delivered to the ASQ isn't so bad. I just got a Line message I can order a 2.5kg Bone in Prime rib delivered. However, no damn oven to slow roast it. 

I also have to comment....SPAM!!!!!.. FFS......Are you kidding me? Good Lord. This isn't survivalist mode. That meat would outlast cockroaches and flies in a nuclear holocaust.  :Smile: .  Why SPAM stands for *S*uper *P*rocessed *A*nything *M*eat....

----------


## OhOh

> Some ASQ's are outside many places for delivery.


Good point.

----------


## bsnub

> I also have to comment....SPAM!!!!!.. FFS......Are you kidding me?


It is not that bad and only has six ingredients. I hadn't eaten it for years until I went to a Hawaiian restaurant, and they had spam sushi. I tried it and it was really tasty. After that, I bought a tin or two to cook with scrambled eggs.  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

Spam Sushi?

 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 


 :Puke:

----------


## Mendip

My wife makes this SPAM and kana (kale?) stir fry, which is a bit strange to be honest.

She learnt this dish from a Filipina housemate she had in Perth, surprisingly enough...

----------


## lom

> I was thinking more of the avian kind. "Feed the birds, feed the birds. Two pence (tuppence)..."
> 
> Now if there were some handsome well-dressed male cats, that would be different.

----------


## Stumpy

> Filipina


Apologies in advance Katie23........ :Smile: 

I was married to a Filipina for 21 years with quite a large family. In fact at my oldest daughters recent wedding I was the only "Whitey" there.. Early on when all my ex wifes family would come to our house they would fire up the kitchen burners and start frying that stuff. It has a horrific smell cooking. It smells spoiled right out of the can. Actually smells like canned dog food being quite honest. I usually headed out to my shop until their feast was done. 

I know that a few comments have been made about "Fussy" or "picky" eaters but lets be honest here I do not look at it that way at all. If you have choices, why settle...no?

----------


## bsnub

> Spam Sushi?


Big in Hawaii. They love the stuff. It was actually done really well. 

Spam musubi - Wikipedia

----------


## ootai

> I also have to comment....SPAM!!!!!.. FFS......Are you kidding me? Good Lord. This isn't survivalist mode. That meat would outlast cockroaches and flies in a nuclear holocaust. .  Why SPAM stands for *S*uper *P*rocessed *A*nything *M*eat....



JPPR2
You need to be careful making these sort of comments or cyrille will along calling you "snootish".

----------


## Stumpy

> Big in Hawaii. They love the stuff. It was actually done really well.


Inexpensive and portable, Spam musubi are commonly found near cash registers inconvenience stores

I think that sums it up Snubs..... :rofl: .

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2
> You need to be careful making these sort of comments or cyrille will along calling you "snootish".


Cyrille can call me "Snootish" anytime. I have certain palate standards. One being anything that smells like Dog or Cat food will not be eaten.   :ourrules:

----------


## Saint Willy

What about spam and pineapple on pizza? 

Surely everyone loves that? It's like Mac n Cheese! 

Even first class serve that!

----------


## bsnub

> I think that sums it up Snubs.....





> Cyrille can call me "Snootish" anytime. I have certain palate standards.




 :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Well firstly snubs, Having standards on the food one eats does not make them snootie or snobs and I have never ever dressed like that and do not drink Champagne..... But its Ok....If people enjoy fried processed SPAM loaded with BHA/BHT Nitrates, Sodium and carcinogenic gelatin, knock yourself out. With all the incredible food options on this planet, SPAM would be only if I had to go to a nuclear fall out bunker....LOL

----------


## aging one

Hey JP why did you do your quesadilla in the microwave? You have hobs for cooking. Get a pan out and fling one of those flour tortillas in it. Put the pan on the stove, add the cheese and some salsa and hot sauce, flop on one more tortilla and cook till the bottom browns, flip it over and bingo you have one tasty snack to much on. Have Villa get you a couple of avocados and you have guacamole as well.  Making me hungry now.

----------


## bsnub

> Well firstly snubs, Having standards on the food one eats does not make them snootie or snobs and I have never ever dressed like that and do not drink Champagne..... But its Ok....If people enjoy fried processed SPAM loaded with BHA/BHT Nitrates, Sodium and carcinogenic gelatin, knock yourself out. With all the incredible food options on this planet, SPAM would be only if I had to go to a nuclear fall out bunker....LOL


Settle down there, JP. It's all in good fun.  :Smile: 

I ate it once in thirty years on some sushi and have a tin of it in the cupboard. I think I am ok on the nitrates. 




> I have never ever dressed like that and do not drink Champagne.


 :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> ey JP why did you do your quesadilla in the microwave? You have hobs for cooking.


I was being Lazy AO.  Next time will be a grilled top. They are better when the flour tortilla has a bit of crunch to it. I also brought over an 8 Pak of Hormel Chili Con Carne and beans from Costco.  Plan on some Nachos for the opening of the NFL season Friday.  Yep Nachos for Bfast.... :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Settle down there, JP. It's all in good fun. 
> 
> I ate it once in thirty years on some sushi and have a tin of it in the cupboard. I think I am ok on the nitrates.


All good Snubs..I am laughin my ass off buddy.

----------


## bsnub

> All good Snubs..I am laughin my ass off buddy.


I couldn't resist posting that pic JP.  :Smile:

----------


## happynz

> Yep Nachos for Bfast....


It's 2021. Go on...

 :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Lunch today



Tom Sapp Moo
Som Tam Khao Pod
Nam Tok Moo
Khao Neuw


This was ordered out from local shop.

----------


## Stumpy

> I couldn't resist posting that pic JP.


 I remember that era of time when people dressed like that. Was really a site to see. I think it was right around the Miami Vice time with Don Johnson.

----------


## Stumpy

> It's 2021. Go on...


Game time is 5:20pm - Thursday night.  7:20 am - Friday morning here. I am definitely going to be wanting a 6 pack of beer and could easily have a few gone before 6:30 am if I had them......

----------


## Saint Willy

> Attachment 75402




 :rofl:   :Gay:

----------


## bsnub

^
Indeed.




> I remember that era of time when people dressed like that. Was really a site to see.


Dem was the eighties. The preps with polo shirt with the collar turned up.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@JP - yup, I know that your ex-wife is Filipina. Your daughters (the one who recently married & the doctor) are half-Filipino. They're very pretty & must have good genes - from the mom's side!  :Very Happy: 

Re: Spam, many Filipinos love them. It's big in Korea and/ or Japan too, due to the American bases/ military. In PH, Spam is expensive, so buying it is more of a class thing (hi-so).

I remember when I was a kid, my dad brought it from one of his trips. During that time, it was treated like gold, since it could only be bought from imported goods stores. 

Nowadays, Spam can be found in most supermarkets. It's still more of a middle/ upper class thing since one can is ~150 pesos now (~3 usd). I'm not sure of the price, since I haven't bought it in ages. I don't eat much tinned food nowadays.

Btw, fried spam is good with rice. Here, some eateries even have a combo meal with it: Spamsilog (spam, fried rice & egg).

Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## Shutree

> Spamsilog (spam, fried rice & egg).


Spamsilog. Just the sound of it is uncomfortable.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

__ silog are combo meals, featuring garlic fried rice (Sinangag) and egg (itLog). It's usually eaten for breakfast. There are many variants:

Spamsilog = spam 
Hotsilog = hotdog
Tapsilog = tapa (cured beef) 
Tosilog = tocino (cured pork) 
Longsilog = longganisa (sausages) 
Cornsilog = corned beef
Tunasilog = tuna
Lumpiasilog = lumpia (spring rolls) 

I'll try to take a pic of the tarpaulin of one of the eateries near me that offer these "silog" meals. 

If you go to Mendip's lockdown/ ship/ vessel thread, I said there that the Filipino crew on his boat/ vessel would be happy eating rice, meat loaf or sausage and eggs for breakfast. That's essentially a spamsilog or longsilog (sausage meal).  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> They're very pretty & must have good genes - from the mom's side!


God Bless You..... :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^and you too! (and peace be with you too)  :Smile: 

@shutree - I won't go out since it's started to rain, so I just looked for pics on the net. There's a spamsilog for you!  :Smile:  

Spamsilog, chicksilog, cornsilog, etc (pic not mine but from the net)



The price of the meals are either 59 or 69 pesos. 1 usd ~ 50 pesos

----------


## katie23

Edit : double post, net issues

----------


## Shutree

> ^and you too! (and peace be with you too) 
> 
> @shutree - I won't go out since it's started to rain, so I just looked for pics on the net. There's a spamsilog for you!  
> 
> Spamsilog, chicksilog, cornsilog, etc (pic not mine but from the net)
> 
> 
> 
> The price of the meals are either 59 or 69 pesos. 1 usd ~ 50 pesos



Thank you Katie. From my dive trips to the Philippines, longganisa is one of the few words I remember. We were boys on holiday, there many quips about sausages. What can I say?

----------


## Stumpy

Well another day in the books. Not much going on as one can imagine. Got a wellness call from the GM of the hotel today. A British guy. We chatted for a few about current Covid controls and upcoming changes. He said it has been extremely difficult to keep up with the ever changing rules. He said its even harder when people have checked in under one set of rules and then they change mid stay and there are no grand father allowances and we have to notify the guests and some get very upset.

I am thankful I can stream and watch the SF Giants. They beat up on the Colorado Rockies today. I usually do my workout routine while they are on. Being this is a workweek, I did a few work updates and contacted one customer. 

Tonight was Lasagna for dinner with a nice mixed green salad and some garlic bread. 

Thursday is Covid Test #2 at 8:30am. That marks the halfway point. Even with a negative test result there are no additional freedom privileges outside. It only allows guests to send out their laundry for wash but we have a washer and dryer so no upside for us.

Wife is staying busy talking to her sister, Aunt, Father and friends each day. My wife has been great as she has been ordering all the meals and items outside. Every time I ask her to sneak a few beers in on an order and I get the "Look"....  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> My wife has been great as she has been ordering all the meals and items outside. Every time I ask her to sneak a few beers in on an order and I get the "Look"....


If you like Indian food, order some  to be delivered. I had some of the best Indian I had in a long while  there.

----------


## helge

> My wife makes this SPAM and kana (kale?) stir fry, which is a bit strange to be honest.


So does my wife
For the girl




> Cyrille can call me "Snootish" anytime. I have certain palate standards.


So do I

Wouldn't touch it


(I'm a 'balcony' guy though....poll ?)



> I couldn't resist posting that pic JP.


OK
I'd like to know

Where the fuck did you find that pic ?

Comes from from a danish satire/comedy series called Rytteriet (the cavalry).

Bloody good and you'll probably never know. (or do you ?)

Tuff luck, eh ?   :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> That marks the halfway point


 :party43:

----------


## bsnub

> Where the fuck did you find that pic ?


Good ole Google.




> Bloody good and you'll probably never know.


Probably not.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Well today was a bit odd to start. We were to have our 2nd Covid test tomorrow but they called and did it today.  No idea why. Wife asked and the attendant did not know either.

Few pics on our way to it



Entire hotel is basically wrapped in saran wrap wall to wall including the elevators. The attendants who escort us are in full covered suits.



View as I waited to have my schnaze and back of my eyeball scrubbed.

----------


## cyrille

> You need to be careful making these sort of comments or cyrille will along calling you "snootish"


Umm...what? 

Guess you didn't like me suggesting that you frequently don't make much sense, eh?

Well...QED.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

Lunch today



Beef stew with noodles, grilled salmon salad and Cheese cake

----------


## aging one

That looks really nice to me. Say you see Logan Webb and the Giants put on a good display of late season pennant chasing ball today? Damn Dodgers wont lose though.

----------


## Stumpy

> Say you see Logan Webb and the Giants put on a good display of late season pennant chasing ball today? Damn Dodgers wont lose though.


Yeah Logan  has been super sharp. Giants rolled again today. Finally seeing the balanced hitting. They were on a few week dry spell and couldn't get the knock they needed to win some close games.

I am fully convinced the Dodgers will not lose again... HAHAHA. So the Giants better just win.....

----------


## ootai

> Umm...what? 
> 
> Guess you didn't like me suggesting that you frequently don't make much sense, eh?
> 
> Well...QED.



Sorry to disappoint you cyrille but you didn't even come close to upset me with your suggestion.
What you actually did was sort of inspire because I learnt a new word i.e. "snootish" that I had never heard before always good to learn something new.

So when JP started denigrating Spam I thought it an ideal time to put the new word into use and just so i wasn't going to be accused of plagiarism I put in a reference to you as you were the source.

As for your QED that is only your opinion. I would rather think it isn't that the crap I post doesn't make sense but rather you just fail to understand which is actually not all that uncommon for people of limited mental capacity.

Good luck with trying to make sense of that.

----------


## katie23

On a lighter note...  :Smile: 

JP, your food looks good. I'd like to have some of that blueberry cheesecake.

But... 

You should take more artsy-fartsy pics of your food, for your Instagram (TD) fans. Take them at an angle, not directly from the top. 

Cheers!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> You should take more artsy-fartsy pics of your food, for your Instagram (TD) fans. Take them at an angle, not directly from the top.
> 
> Cheers!


Will do Ms Katie.  Checking the Menu for tomorrow so I can prepare shutter speed and camera angle. 

Lunch:  Roasted half chicken with Rosemary with Taters and Chocolate and Cream Opera cake

Dinner: Moo Satay with Peanut sauce, Chicken clear soup with potato, sliced seasonal fruit and a pour of WhistlePig 12 year...

----------


## aging one

Katie, at least he is taking the lids off the food now. The first few days it was just room 607 :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> pour of WhistlePig 12 year...


I knew it would happen at some point.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> I knew it would happen at some point.


I was wondering if anybody was gonna catch that snubs.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> at least he is taking the lids off the food now.


I know...I know.  I am not a foody pic guy. Never have been. This is a learning process for me.  TD has brought me to another level.....Just not sure which way that is..LOL!!!

----------


## bsnub

> I was wondering if anybody was gonna catch that snubs....


At least you cracked a dandy.

----------


## cyrille

> I knew it would happen at some point.


Ive done QT andyeah. :Very Happy:

----------


## bsnub

> I’ve done QT and…yeah.


He did it right, like he always does. That is a nice bottle of American Rye.

----------


## Saint Willy

> sliced seasonal fruit and a pour of WhistlePig 12 year...



cheers JPPR2!

----------


## bsnub

> cheers JPPR2!


Nice, but not on the same level. Different.

----------


## aging one

> I know...I know. I am not a foody pic guy. Never have been. This is a learning process for me. TD has brought me to another level.....Just not sure which way that is..LOL!!!


As for the nobody noticed, I did.   Looks like you are in quite a good mood. :Smile: 

That meal today for lunch just would hit the spot with me. We are used to better salmon but what the heck?

----------


## Stumpy

> That is a nice bottle of American Rye.


Yeah...I gotta say WhistlePig is some really good stuff. I am gonna have to enjoy it a little bit at a time. Never gonna see it here.




> cheers JPPR2!


Cheers SW....*Clank*




> As for the nobody noticed, I did. Looks like you are in quite a good mood


Thanks AO, so far the quarantine has been OK. Just have to make it what it is. Wife has made it fun. She is constantly ordering things so the doorbell rings a lot and I laugh. Today was fresh Jack fruit. Later was 7/11 with Ice creams for us.  I admit, having your personal freedom controlled is a weird dynamic. Its not like prison as you do have luxuries so  its more like controlled isolation.

----------


## ootai

> Its not like prison as you do have luxuries so  its more like controlled isolation.


Are you speaking from experience?

----------


## cyrille

> Are you speaking from experience?


Why would one need to have been in prison to know that it's unlike a 4 or 5 star hotel?

It really does seem to take a special kind of farang to end up in Isaan. 

No wonder Mendy seems to feel a bit isolated.  :Very Happy:

----------


## helge

> I’ve done QT and…yeah.


We read your posts
and...yeah



> It really does seem to take a special kind of farang to end up in Isaan.


And in Chiang Mai, and Hat Yai, and Kanchanaburi, and.......yeah...Pattaya.

----------


## malmomike77

> It really does seem to take a special kind of farang to end up in Isaan.


as opposed to the cultural centre of Thailand  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> Are you speaking from experience?


Yeah.... A very close friend of mine is a prison guard or shall I say was.  Moved on to be a Deputy Sheriff now. Used to go by and see him.  Its wasn't a penitentiary, just a county lock up but you quickly see the life.

----------


## ootai

> Are you speaking from experience?






> Why would one need to have been in prison to know that it's unlike a 4 or 5 star hotel?
> 
> It really does seem to take a special kind of farang to end up in Isaan. 
> 
> No wonder Mendy seems to feel a bit isolated.



Have you turned into stalker? Are you trying to have a crack at me you coward and scumbag?
As usual you misunderstood the whole point of my post, it was a joke you moron!

But having said that I do believe it would be necessary to actually experience it to be able to realistically make an informed comparison.
In your case being informed before posting meaningless drivel doesn't appear to be important. FOc





> I admit, having your personal freedom controlled is a weird dynamic.

----------


## Stumpy

> As usual you misunderstood the whole point of my post


HAHAA...I laughed when I read it ootai. I knew that you were wondering had I done time in an orange jumpsuit where I could compare.  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Good morning, JP. I await the artsy fartsy pics of your lunch with bated breath.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Good morning, JP. I await the artsy fartsy pics of your lunch with bated breath.


But no pressure JPPR2! 

555

----------


## ootai

> Good morning, JP. I await the artsy fartsy pics of your lunch with bated breath.


katie
Don't hold your breath, he's an Engineer remember, not a geologist, artsy fartsy does not compute for an Engineer but is second nature for a geologist.

----------


## Saint Willy

> katie
> Don't hold your breath, he's an Engineer remember, not a geologist, artsy fartsy does not compute for an Engineer but is second nature for a geologist.



 :rofl: 

Engineers just build and break stuff.

----------


## Stumpy

> Engineers just build and break stuff.


We do, Its how we make the products we all enjoy today. I love making and breaking stuff.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Good morning, JP. I await the artsy fartsy pics of your lunch with bated breath.


Man....I am feeling the pressure now.  HAHAHAHA

----------


## ootai

> Engineers just build and break stuff.



nah that wasn't enough for me I used to blow shit up not just break it.

----------


## lom

> Yeah.... A very close friend of mine is a prison guard or shall I say was. Moved on to be a Deputy Sheriff now. Used to go by and see him. Its wasn't a penitentiary, just a county lock up but you quickly see the life.


Ok, so you've been to prison.

----------


## cyrille

> Have you turned into stalker?


Says the twat who lies Hey, cyrille thinks youre to another poster. We called that shit stirring when I was a kid - the lowest of the low.

Insult me and youll sometimes get a response, arsehole.

Thats hardly stalking. 

 :kma:

----------


## Switch

> Says the twat who lies ‘Hey, cyrille thinks you’re…’ to another poster. We called that shit stirring when I was a kid - the lowest of the low.
> 
> Insult me and you’ll sometimes get a response, arsehole.
> 
> That’s hardly ‘stalking’.


Cyrille posting in a thread with the word ‘fun’ in the title.

Cant understand a simple question, so fails to answer it. Goes on a nasty diatribe about something else.

Situation normal.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Goes on a nasty diatribe about something else.


In all fairness, the other poster did call him a scumbag.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Funny how twitch can’t ‘understand’ that.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> Ok, so you've been to prison.


Yes. Key word there "to" not "in" .
 :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Ok, so you've been to prison.





> Yes. Key word there "to" not "in" .


Got it, so what did you went *to* prison for? Who sent you *to* prison?  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> In all fairness, the other poster did call him a scumbag.


The other poster could have been correct? I wonder why you feel the need to defend Cyrille’s comments?

----------


## Switch

> Funny how twitch can’t ‘understand’ that.


I ‘understand’ that you are clearly unhappy about everything, and that drives your posting demeanor.

----------


## bsnub

> I wonder why you feel the need to defend Cyrille’s comments?


No defense intended, just an observation from an impartial observer.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Missed out on your protein drink this morning, twitch?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ootai

> In all fairness, the other poster did call him a scumbag.


bsnub
What you don't or didn't know was those words were taken straight from the red he sent me.
I thought he might see the humour in it but maybe not.

----------


## bsnub

> What you don't or didn't know was those words were taken straight from the red he sent me.


I am just an observer, mate. It is not my fight.  :Smile:

----------


## ootai

> I am just an observer, mate. It is not my fight.


Its not my fight either but he's like a dog on a bone.
I only posted that information so you can understand that I would never use the word scumbag  as it is totally not my style of language.
I would be much more forceful than that if I was trying to abuse someone.

----------


## marcusb

> Ok, so you've been to prison.



Yes, and I went to Princeton to meet a girl for lunch. I went to Princeton.   :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Here ya go Katie23..... Let me know how I did....Lunch as served

----------


## mudcat

Want to congratulate Katie for patiently waiting with bated breath for the food porn and JPPR for baiting his breath with rye while waiting for his luncheon.

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR for baiting his breath with rye while waiting for his luncheon.



And it was outstanding and worth the wait.


Tomorrow nights dinner is 


Greek Salad with Feta cheese with a drizzle of Extra virgin olive oil


Grilled Australian grass fed Beef striploin with Grilled Vegetables and Peppercorn sauce


Pineapple cake with a  Rye night cap

----------


## malmomike77

> Let me know how I did....Lunch as served


The main looks OK but i would give the pudding a swerve, they always seem to be a triumph of style over substance.

----------


## Mendip

^^ JP... the plates aren't centralised, you should have wiped the cutlery clean and there's even a shadow across the bottom corner of the pudding plate.

Apart from that you did ok!

----------


## Stumpy

> ^^ JP... the plates aren't centralised, you should have wiped the cutlery clean and there's even a shadow across the bottom corner of the pudding plate.
> 
> Apart from that you did ok!


I see process improvement opportunities, Thanks for the critique Mendy, should I cover it in saran wrap like your pics?.... :Smile: . I am looking on Lazada for a small vase with some plastic flowers to brighten up the picture.......

----------


## armstrong

Who was the poster who used to get his wife's cleavage in his food shots? Fishlocker?  Do that jp...

----------


## Stumpy

> Who was the poster who used to get his wife's cleavage in his food shots? Fishlocker?  Do that jp...


Not gonna happen.  Two reasons, 1) I have class and 2) I respect my wife.

----------


## katie23

@JP - good effort, especially for the last pic. For the dessert, next time you could take a pic of it separately. You should be able to show the layers of the cake.

Next step: to make a food tasting vid, with that ecstatic (fake) face a la Mark Wiens!  :Very Happy:

----------


## armstrong

> Not gonna happen.  Two reasons, 1) I have class and 2) I respect my wife.


Just yours then?

----------


## cyrille

Christ, Mark Weins. :Very Happy: 

How fucking fake can enthusiasm get?

His vids are often worth watching though.

The culinary marvel of ‘Burger and Fries’ in Pakistan is unintentionally hilarious.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Saint Willy

that bottle wont last ASQ RIP

555





> with a Rye night cap

----------


## Stumpy

> that bottle won’t last ASQ… RIP
> 
> 555



Actually SW, I think it will. In fact I sealed it back up after that initially opening where I had 2 pours. As I suspected, it is not that enjoyable in quarantine. I can wait.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Christ, Mark Weins.
> 
> How fucking fake can enthusiasm get?
> 
> His vids are often worth watching though.
> 
> The culinary marvel of ‘Burger and Fries’ in Pakistan is unintentionally hilarious.


I would like to see Mark weins pull that face while eating a Balut.

----------


## Storekeeper

> I would like to see Mark weins pull that face while eating a Balut.


Heck, Id give him a nice $$$superchat$$$ to see him thoroughly chew, swallow and keep down a balut!

----------


## katie23

Anthony Bourdain has eaten balut, without fuss. I wonder re: Mark Weins?!

JP, have you eaten balut?

----------


## Headworx

^To be fair, Bourdain (who I really like) was a recovering junkie who may have been high on heroin at the time.

----------


## Stumpy

> JP, have you eaten balut?


Yes I have. 1 time. Never again.  Just like Durian.  Ya gotta do it out of curiosity but..

----------


## YourDaddy

Jay.....the hotel looks nice, but the food looks real shit. Just a personal opinion based on years of tasting Thai slop where you actually look forward to eating dessert.

----------


## Stumpy

> but the food looks real shit.


Honestly, the food is what I would have expected from hotel food. Good effort, not 5 star, but good enough to cover 14 days in Q.  Overall its a little bland for my tastes as I prefer very spicy food as does my wife but fortunately I can order in when I want some, so not a deal breaker. 

All that aside, who wants to be in quarantine anyway. Food isn't a priority in these places. Its supplied to keep you alive not to review.

----------


## Stumpy

Well last night the hotel management dropped off some Tiramisu cake with a nice card saying we have made it to the half way mark. I would have preferred a 6 pack of Hoegaarden beers but..well...that isn't gonna happen. I was told by a few that around the half way point you start to get a bit anxious. I have not felt that yet. I think that will happen about day 11 or 12, we will see. I doubt I could have done this as easily up to this point had it not been for my wife, the preparation of things in my luggage to pass the time, Streaming the SF Giants and now NFL, DL'd US TV shows and some TD banter. Being in a full lockdown quarantine is a test for sure. For me I have never done well in environments where people tell me what I can and cannot do. 

On the home front, apparently there was some drama as my FIL "God Bless him" decided to do something around the house now that my wifes sister drove up to take him to get vaccinated.  He hacked up a tree my wife had been nurturing. It almost died 2 times and she kept at it and it was starting to flourish. I am not  sure what possessed the old guy to decide to trim it but as some know, tree trimming is one thing, a Thai hack job is another. My niece sent a picture to my wife asking if she told PA to trim that tree and she lost the plot. I got to hear 30 minutes of full on scathing of her Dad, then a hang up, then a call back for more. I just laughed. My wife came out after and said "When we get home, I want you to take all of his tools and throw them in the river"  :rofl: . She has since settled down. 

I can only imagine how much property work I am going to have to do when I get back. My Niece has done an outstanding job vacuuming and keeping the pool in tip top shape and the dogs are still alive so all good. 

Cheers and Happy Friday

----------


## Shutree

> My niece sent a picture to my wife asking if she told PA to trim that tree and she lost the plot. I got to hear 30 minutes of full on scathing of her Dad, then a hang up, then a call back for more.


Families. You have to laugh.

Any picture of the pruned tree to share?

----------


## Stumpy

> Families. You have to laugh.
> 
> Any picture of the pruned tree to share?


Yeah...5555. Gotta laugh.

So let me explain the tree. It was growing very very well and tall now. The idea behind the tree and its location is it offer very nice smelling flowers and will some day offer shade over the shop area. It was huge. I do not have any pics before but it was looking really nice.



He climbed up a ladder. Cut off 4 feet off the top then hacked all the branches. Left about 6 to 8 leaves.... :rofl:

----------


## aging one

Believe it or not in about 8 or 10 days it will start sprouting tons of new leaves and in 3 months be pretty full again. My wife has KTM come and do our one really big tree this time of year as the winds and heavier rain are coming. If it fell it would take all the power lines down. First time I literally shit bricks, but it turned out this crew went to Singapore to be trained in tree trimming. I still dont like it but accept it as it comes back faster than hair on your head. I have to say though the tree guys did a much better job than pops. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> I have to say though the tree guys did a much better job than pops.


Yeah I told my wife it will grow back. This is a very slow growing tree unfortunately. Like I said above, there is proper tree trimming then there are straight up hack jobs. This ones fits in the latter for sure.  

I think what we are all trying to figure out is why he decided to trim a tree. He usually does very little around the place then all of a sudden WHACK!!!.. :smiley laughing: 

I have 2 pole pruners with saws and yet he climbed up on ladder, took a huge risk of falling and got out his Thai whack a knife deal. I always worry the guy will take a header off a ladder. 

Just another day.......in quarantine......LOL

My wife had another call with him today to talk some sense into him.

----------


## mudcat

Reminds me of our late landlord and dear friend, Homer Lee, who was still up on a ladder at ninety  giving the trees he had planted a proper 'haircut'.
A remakable man Putting Down Roots / A young man's journey from China to California ensures a better way of life for generations to come

----------


## Stumpy

My Friday view........Nice rain just finished up, wind blowing through the room.  Just need a cocktail.... :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

^ The hustle and bustle... seems a world away to me just now.

I could sit at that window and watch the street all evening... with a whisky of course.

----------


## Stumpy

Man...what a nice Friday. My niece just sent me a pic of a basket full of beer she bought for me. Apparently she asked my wife what I wanted because my pool bar fridge was empty. She went into Lampang with her friend to Central Mall. She got me four 4packs of 500 ml Hoegaardens, 6 Franziskaner Weissebier and 3 Oettinger Pilsner and 3 Oettinger Weissbier. She sent me a little line video of my stocked up fridge for my return.  I just transferred money back to her acct.

There is light at the end of the tunnel.........   :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> seems a world away to me just now.


Doesn't always when you are posting from Issan.

----------


## Stumpy

> I could sit at that window and watch the street all evening... with a whisky of course.


I am doing both there Mr. Mendy.....Its relaxing watching the world go by. The flurry of scooters dodging cars, Honking horns, an occasional ambulance trying to get people to move. My Friday "Bird" watching was exceptional....

----------


## bsnub

> She got me four 4packs of 500 ml Hoegaardens, 6 Franziskaner Weissebier and 3 Oettinger Pilsner and 3 Oettinger Weissbier.


Do ist einer Deutschlander?

----------


## aging one

The infamous Petchburi Rd. Lower part of it. A good old Bangkok St.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> The infamous Petchburi Rd. Lower part of it. A good old Bangkok St.


Yep.  Old but still reasonably ok to navigate.  I have bought 3 or 4 Audi's across the street.  I watch them come in and out.

Dodgers lost today. Giants back up 2.5.  Got Cubbies tomorrow.  Dodgers playing Padres.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Yes I have. 1 time. Never again.  Just like Durian.  Ya gotta do it out of curiosity but..


i love durian, just saying

----------


## Stumpy

> i love durian, just saying


Understand. Durian is one of those you either "Love it" or absolutely "hate it". I am the latter. Never met anyone who says...Its OK.  For me its the horrific smell and terrible texture eating it. Same for me with Yogurt.

----------


## Stumpy

Pulled off a Mendy a bit, did some bird watching while I exercised at the window this morning. Normally at home, That flying carp would be in my gun sights. But today, its gets a free pass.  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Pulled off Mendy a bit



 :Shock:

----------


## Mendip

^ I absolutely and categorically deny this.

I am on a boat and have 51 witnesses.

----------


## katie23

^heh.  :Smile: 

Re: durian, when I was younger, I used to hate it. Now, I still don't like it but it's more acceptable, sp I'm just OK with it. Still don't like the smell. I prefer to eat it if processed as ice cream or candy bars.

Same with my sister - she used to hate it, but now it's ok with her. I guess taste & preference do change with age. My mom loves it. I go out of the house on the rare times that she buys it.

----------


## Stumpy

The Durian rule for us is, never in a car and never in the house. They respect and do not do either or even ask.  I laughed one time. My wife offered a little piece of durian to one of our dogs.  She sniffed it and walked away quick

----------


## PAG

> The Durian rule for us is, never in a car and never in the house. They respect and do not do either or even ask.  I laughed one time. My wife offered a little piece of durian to one of our dogs.  She sniffed it and walked away quick

----------


## Happy As Larry

I really don't see the big deal with durian one way or the other.
I quite enjoy it but I wouldn't lose any sleep if it disappeared off the face of the earth.
The family enjoy it more than I do
As per JPPr2 never in the house and upon buying always in the back of the truck

----------


## OhOh

> Never met anyone who says...Its OK.





> a little piece of durian to one of our dogs. She sniffed it and walked away quick


Quite a few here on TD seem to enjoy Durian. Fresh, fried as crisps ice cream ....

A favorite of mine is, a 1/4 of a baggette fried smoky bacon with ripe gooey Durian. Our farm dogs enjoy Durian as well.

Luckily for the Thai farmers the world enjoys it.

_"Major  importers of Thai fruits include China, Hong Kong, and Vietnam. From  January to April 2021, Thailand exported 213,328 tons of durian, worth  28,615 million baht. Out of this volume, 72 percent was exported to  China, 13 percent to Hong King, and 12 percent to Vietnam."

Thai Durian Exports to China Continue to Grow Despite COVID-19
_
Some may of course process the fruit and ship it straight back.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Headworx

> I really don't see the big deal with durian one way or the other.


Doesn't bother me either, not a fan of the taste and could name dozens of fruit I'd prefer to eat but the other half really likes Durian and brings it home when it's in season all the time. She's forever asking if the smell of it in the condo bothers me but after all these years she should know it's no problem, of course I can smell it the moment it comes in the door but I don't find it to be unpleasant or over-powering.

----------


## aging one

> "Major importers of Thai fruits include China, Hong Kong, and Vietnam







> Luckily for the Thai farmers the world enjoys it.


So China, Hong Kong, and Viet Nam make up the world? :Confused:

----------


## Stumpy

> unpleasant or over-powering.


Yikes. Man, If that stuff is in a small room it takes the room over to the point its almost nauseating...at least for me. This is why the rule exists of never inside the house. I am with a few others. if it stopped growing, no sweat, far better fruits to eat in Thailand. My wife loves the stuff. Her sister it damn near makes her puke. My wife picks some up in season and they go eat it way over by the outside kitchen area. I have a "No Durian" sign by the pool area like every hotel does, there is a reason for that I suspect.  :Smile: 

Thankfully its not really in season and not allowed in the room during quarantine. A Win/Win for me

----------


## aging one

Different varieties of Durian have different smells. The wife and kids prefer one that has very little smell and is not wet at all. In fact it is eaten on the less ripe side and is a bit crunchy.  Those are fine, but the big stinky ones, especially for me those grown in Malaysia are awful in the smell department.

----------


## OhOh

> So China, Hong Kong, and Viet Nam make up the world?


You may find for some they actuly do. 

Myself I've seen many other places, north, south, east and west, excluding the North and South poles. 

Durian itself is exported to many corners. Not sure of South America or Pacific Islands.

----------


## cyrille

> So China, Hong Kong, and Viet Nam make up the world?


 :Very Happy: 

He really is a happy Chinese clapper, isn't he?





> You may find for some they actuly do.


But clearly...umm...oh, never mind.

----------


## OhOh

> He really is a happy


Thank you.

我是一个非常快乐的人，

----------


## Stumpy

A few more things I suggest bringing to your quarantine time. Bring some Tylenol or Ibuprofen. In the event you encounter an illness during your quarantine time or just a headache from being in AC all the time, you are not supposed to self medicate as it will taint the daily temperature data they want. If you have to ask, they will coordinate a nurse to see you  first(for a fee) and if a doc is needed it is another fee as its a "Specialty" visit. Thankfully we brought some back as we always do as both my wife and I have had some low grade headaches during our stay most likely from the constant AC. 

We have turned it off during certain times of the day and had all the windows open but it still quickly gets stuffy in the room. I almost ordered a fan from Lazada. I could easily enjoy a fan. I asked the hotel if they had one, and they do not offer them.

We got an update today that we will be checking out Thursday morning. My driver will be here at 8am to pick us up. Then a 7 hour or so drive home and done.

----------


## cyrille

Home stretch now. Not long until Bourbon by the pool…

----------


## Stumpy

> Home stretch now. Not long until Bourbon by the pool…


Indeed.  All down hill from here. We will get this pretty certificate that we have done our time and contributed in a small way to the economy. We need that document to take to our local govt office to let them know we are back home and its also needed for me to update my Visa at immigration.

----------


## armstrong

Do you have to home quarantine when you get back home too?

----------


## cyrille

That’s right.

At least he doesn’t have to quarantine separate from his wife.

----------


## Mendip

^ Don't knock it...





> We need that document to take to our local govt office to let them know we are back home and its also needed for me to update my Visa at immigration.


Good luck with that JP... when I returned back to Korat after ASQ back in January, I spent two days at government offices and medical places trying to find someone interested in my return to Korat and ASQ certificate but eventually gave up.

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, mine was glimpsed at on arrival at CM airport, but was of no interest to anyone at immigration when I extended my visa.

I did get busted for not having the TM30 though - the one when your wife is supposed to report the presence of an alien. 

1,600 baht fine + 1,900 for the extension.  :Sad:

----------


## Stumpy

> Do you have to home quarantine when you get back home too?


Yes, you are supposed to self quarantine which is a bit over the top being we just did 14 days, but so be it. I will be home and relaxing and have a TON of work to do around the place. 




> Good luck with that JP... when I returned back to Korat after ASQ back in January, I spent two days at government offices and medical places trying to find someone interested in my return to Korat and ASQ certificate but eventually gave up.


My wife has all that stuff figured out. I don't get involved. She says its just easier for her to do it. Same for my 90 day check ins. She does it for me. I only go on the annual Visa extension renewal. I used to go to the 90 day check ins and the immigration officer said it wasn't necessary that my wife can take care of it.

----------


## Saint Willy

> We got an update today that we will be checking out Thursday morning. My driver will be here at 8am to pick us up. Then a 7 hour or so drive home and done.


That's good news. 

I feel like a Tomahawk today.

----------


## OhOh

Your wife and you were well organised and all has gone smoothly.

A photo of your farewell to the hotel staff and taxi will  cosumate another safe journey.

When you hit the Bangkok streets you know you'r home.

----------


## aging one

> When you hit the Bangkok streets you know your home.


Sorry but this makes no sense. Chinese education? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> I feel like a Tomahawk today.


Bastad....I do want pics though.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

My wife was just informed by the nurse that she contacted the govt office and that being we just did the 14 day quarantine, completed 3 covid tests and are not staying in BKK and are going straight home, we do not have to self quarantine or supply the local gov office that we are back. Its business as normal.

----------


## OhOh

Your wife may wish to call your TIO for confirmation.

----------


## Stumpy

> Your wife may wish to call your TIO for confirmation.


All done.

No self quarantine. She also called the grand mooban Poohbah.  Said no problem. If you traveled and are fully vaccinated and leave your ASQ and come directly to your house you do not need to self quarantine.

Of course this is Thailand, your results may vary......... :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Some humor a friend from the states sent me

----------


## Saint Willy

> Bastad....I do want pics though.



Mods might delete it again….

----------


## Stumpy

Man I am hungry SW.  4 more days til freedom.

Tomorrow is our last Covid test. Be so nice not having wands crammed up my nose anymore.

----------


## Stumpy

Interesting info this morning. As we were walking with the nurse for our last Covid test we noticed all the trash bins on our floor upside down which means empty room. I asked the nurse how many guests are here. She thought about 4 or 5 rooms occupied. I quickly did the math and I believe there are 8 floors and each floor has 20 rooms. Not sure how they can sustain business operations. Apparently on the top floor they have some long stay guests that basically live here like I was doing at Grande Centre Point. Those guests or tenants have a private access elevator away from Covid guests. However none of the amenities are available. Lobby closed, Pool closed, bar closed, gym closed. I wonder if they get a reduction in their monthly rent because the amenities are unavailable. 

I saw the report that potentially 50% of the hotels in Thailand will go belly up in the near future. Based on the model I see here I can see that being a reality.

----------


## PAG

^

I'm sure that the Phuket 'Sandbox' has had a significant effect on Bangkok's ASQ occupancy rates, especially as domestic flights have resumed.

----------


## Stumpy

I agree PAG. I mean who wants to fly into BKK, Stay 14 days in lock down and then go do what? Nothing is really open.

I have colleague buddy that flew into the Phuket Sandbox. His plan was to stay to quarantine then go travel around Thailand. Did the quarantine but decided that the risk of leaving and not being able to get back or being stuck in a lockdown has just decided to stay in Phuket. He leaves next week.

----------


## cyrille

Previously the only way I could see the Phuket sandbox being viable was to just holiday on Phuket. 

As a gateway to returning to ones home in Thailand it was just a non-starter. Unless that home was close to or on HKT of course.

But your experience shows how difficult it is to balance the decision to open up or keep restrictions. It would be difficult even in a meritocracy.

----------


## Stumpy

I agree Cyrille. Its not an easy decision especially here with the limited vaccine situation.  I agree the Phuket deal is a good idea for ones that want to come and just enjoy some time on a beach and some time away from the rat race. However if you are one that came to party as I have been told first hand, that bars are closed and restaurants are open but not serving alcohol. You can buy it but you have to drink in your room. I guess it will boil down to your holiday intent.

As for it being a hub to get here then go on, with domestic travel locked down until recently it was a terrible hub idea which is why we passed on it. Far to messy and complicated to get from Phuket to Lampang and lots of unknowns. BKK was the best and easiest for us. Even with domestic travel restrictions relaxing a bit, the rules to do it are cumbersome and like all things here, unknown what hoops you will have to jump through. None of it is appealing IMHO.

If I was planning a trip to get away from it all, It sure wouldn't be Thailand.

----------


## Shutree

> ^
> 
> I'm sure that the Phuket 'Sandbox' has had a significant effect on Bangkok's ASQ occupancy rates, especially as domestic flights have resumed.


I think so too. They are quick to publish how many people arrived in Phuket. Not all of those arrivals are extra tourists. They never mention how many of those are people who would otherwise have made Bangkok their port of entry. Even without the bars being open, a week on the beach has got to beat a week in a Bangkok hotel room.

----------


## Stumpy

> *14 days* on the beach has got to beat *14 days* in a Bangkok hotel room.


FTFY Shutree. Dont want you to miss those 7 extra days in a hotel room...  :Smile:

----------


## PAG

> I think so too. They are quick to publish how many people arrived in Phuket. Not all of those arrivals are extra tourists. They never mention how many of those are people who would otherwise have made Bangkok their port of entry. Even without the bars being open, a week on the beach has got to beat a week in a Bangkok hotel room.


Indeed, for the overwhelming majority of arrivals, its just been/being a more pleasant way of getting through the 14 days before getting to their real destination.   Currently, there are approximately 3 times the number of daily international arrivals as there are departures.   For domestic flights the ratio is reversed, with again approximately 3 times the number of departures to arrivals.

----------


## helge

> Currently, there are approximately 3 times the number of daily international arrivals as there are departures. For domestic flights the ratio is reversed, with again approximately 3 times the number of departures to arrivals.


What a logistic mess, eh ?

----------


## Stumpy

Few days left now today and tomorrow and then pack up and hit the road. As I suspected, the level of "Wanting to GTFO here" has risen significantly. I am getting regular updates from my niece at the house and the place is over grown. Going to be some big work when I get there.  Good thing I took Friday off work and then a weekend. The weather conditions have been a good daily rain at night or early morning then lots of sun. Perfect environment for everything to grow at an exponential rate.

Friday night will be a fat Ribeye steak off the grill, BBQ tater and quite a few ice cold beers.

Countdown begins...tick...tock....tick...tock....

Oh yeah....and NO SPAM!!!!!!!!!.......   :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^but but but... SPAM has 14 flavors!  :Very Happy: 

Almost there, JP. Only a few more days. Cheers!

 :spam2:

----------


## aging one

> SPAM has 14 flavors!


Which sadly will all be artificial. One more reason to avoid the stuff.

----------


## Latindancer

> For domestic flights the ratio is reversed, with again approximately 3 times the number of departures to arrivals.


Am I slow to wake up today, or is there something screwy here ? If a flight is domestic, it flies within one country. How can there be more flights departing than arriving, if it is all in the same country ?

----------


## PAG

> Am I slow to wake up today, or is there something screwy here ? If a flight is domestic, it flies within one country. How can there be more flights departing than arriving, if it is all in the same country ?


Yes, you're slow.   The reference is to passengers, not flights.

----------


## Mendip

^^ Because many of the departees have arrived on international flights.





> Few days left now today and tomorrow and then pack up and hit the road. As I suspected, the level of "Wanting to GTFO here" has risen significantly.


Good luck with your last few days JP... I remember the anticipation of leaving ASQ rising over the last few days.

I've been talking to a fellow offshore worker who lives in Samut Prakan who has now done two stints in ASQ. I think that generally we accept and cope with ASQ a lot easier than many because we're so used to being confined on a boat for weeks on end, or stuck in hotels waiting for boats to arrive, or visas to be issued, etc. To be honest 14 days in a hotel is a lot easier than 8 weeks on a boat... but of course you don't get paid in the hotel room.

I may well be doing ASQ again at the end of the year unless by some miracle it really does stop before that. I don't dread it at all but would obviously rather not have to do it. The biggest problem is losing those two weeks out of my leave time.

----------


## Stumpy

> I think that generally we accept and cope with ASQ a lot easier than many because we're so used to being confined on a boat for weeks on end


I wholeheartedly agree Mendy. You are basically living sort of an ASQ on a boat/ship/vessel. Sure you have a bit of freedom to walk about but bottom-line, you are locked in and can't just leave. For me always having open freedom, a quarantine is painful. And again, depending on your personality type, it can be even harder.      




> but of course you don't get paid in the hotel room.


 Well for me the upside has been that I have been working remotely which passed a good portion of each day and sitting in the hotel I am getting paid. 

Overall I think I got through this OK. I had my doubts (as did my wife..LOL) because I am just to hyperactive to sit still. The daily exercising in the room did help burn up pent up energy. I have averaged 8,112 steps a day in this room. I speed walked around the little course I made by moving the furniture to make it like an autocross course, did jumping jacks (well over a 1000). I was doing 120 push ups a day, I was given 5kg barbells so I did curls and other activities. I never slept very well, about 5 hours a day. I usually only sleep 6 or so anyway but it wasn't a sound 5 hours. I got bored of the food. I need to smell a BBQ pit and hold a beer while I toss the ball for my dogs to chase down and bring back. I entered the room with 5 bottles of alcohol and will leave with 4 3/4 bottles left. I sipped a bit on 2 nights. 

The 7 hr drive home will be long because I am a passenger. I would prefer to drive. We have been advised by my driver to be prepared for random Covid road tests. He said its not likely to happen but he has heard from others that it has happened. Of course we will have our document packet from the hotel and all the tests results. On a side note, this may be the last time I have my personal driver. While my company pays him on a monthly basis to be available, being I am working remotely and will for the foreseeable future, it makes no sense to pay him and also hold him back from other opportunities. Going forward what will happen is I will contract him when I need him and the company will pay. Sam ( nickname) has been a great driver and become my friend over the last few years.

----------


## Shutree

> Few days left now today and tomorrow and then pack up and hit the road. As I suspected, the level of "Wanting to GTFO here" has risen significantly.


All in all, JPPR2, you seem to be getting through this rather well. I had been expecting photos of scratched walls where you were had been climbing them. Not long to go wait now.

----------


## Stumpy

> All in all, JPPR2, you seem to be getting through this rather well. I had been expecting photos of scratched walls where you were had been climbing them


Thanks. I quite honestly was not sure what to really expect. When you sign up for it, that is the easy part. Then you land and the first few days are just recovering from the long ass flight. Then around day 2 or 3, reality starts to set in that you can't leave and if you do for whatever reason, your quarantine process starts over plus a long list of threats of reporting you to the police etc etc. After that its just finding a way to leg it out.

----------


## Saint Willy

Good luck for the last few days. 






> The 7 hr drive home will be long because I am a passenger. I would prefer to drive.


I'd have the driver meet you with a full icebox...

----------


## Stumpy

> I'd have the driver meet you with a full icebox...


That has been discussed...... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Saint Willy

And then you'd be happy not to have to drive.

----------


## helge

You aren't allowed to step out of the car for a piss.

 :ourrules:

----------


## Saint Willy

> You aren't allowed to step out of the car for a piss.



good point. have a couple of these handy

----------


## Saint Willy



----------


## bsnub

> good point. have a couple of these handy


If he is bringing an icebox, then he will have plenty of empties.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> You aren't allowed to step out of the car for a piss.


After some further thought. There will be no ice box. To tempting and apparently on the trek home on AH1, Sam has to stop and certain check in locations. In principle, we are not supposed to get out of the vehicle. 

I can wait. Besides they will taste better at home and there is no driving and no covid test.... :Smile:

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
It sounds like you have done your time relatively easily but that may be due to a few things:
Good planning and I would have expected nothing less from you.
The fact that you have ongoing work to do
Being able to go quite a while without alcohol
Being able to establish an exercise routine (this would be redundant for me as I am a lazy ****) 

And finally (although there are probably other things I missed) having your wife there with you and her being supportive of you.
Please tell her from me that I think she must be a saint to be able to spend 2 weeks locked up with you.

And just for something completely different, did you FIL trim your wife's roses for her?

----------


## Saint Willy

> After some further thought. There will be no ice box.


But it has the makings of a legendary thread! 





> too tempting and apparently on the trek home on AH1, Sam has to stop and certain check in locations. In principle, we are not supposed to get out of the vehicle.


I dont see what you sipping beers in the back has to do with Sam stop and checking in.





> I can wait.


7 hours more?

----------


## Stumpy

@ootai
Thanks. I think your assessments are pretty accurate, especially on my wife. She was really cool about the entire thing.  We discussed my need to stay busy while in quarantine while at my parents house over dinner and funny enough my Mom said to my wife "Oh Honey, good luck with that, we were never able to slow him down anywhere we went. He has been a busy boy since he started walking at 7.5 months"...My wife laughed and said, "He was walking at 7.5 months?" My Dad chimed in and said "Yes and it was hell every minute after that"  We all bust out laughing. Anyway I planned what I needed to do to stay active and busy and my wife just let me be and sat in the other room watching TV and talking to her sister. My wife usually went to bed before 9 and was up at 7, I would burn out around 11 or so, maybe 12 and up at 5. 

While I know I am probably an extreme case, I cannot emphasis enough that if you are going to do 14 day Q, that you need to pack realistically bing they do not check your luggage. Do not sell yourself short thinking OH, Its OK. The middle time from day 3 or 4 to day 12 or so drag ass, balcony or not. Get a proper size room where you can find different views to keep it mentally healthy.   




> And just for something completely different, did you FIL trim your wife's roses for her?


NEVER.....!!!. I think one time he considered it and thought again as my wife made it clear to him and he never went near it. Not sure what was said but it worked.  My SIL line messaged me the other day and said my FIL was nervous about me coming home as he thought I was mad at him for his hack job. I told her to tell him, I am not mad, i just worry about a 79 year old guy climbing up a tree hacking and what if he falls. My wife was really the same way but being he survived and didn't fall she was pissed about the hack job.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> But it has the makings of a legendary thread


It does SW, but I think my wife has suffered through enough of my crazy shit on this trip. we need to remember she was on the go the entire time while in the states.  Last thing I need to do is start pissing in bottles in a moving Van. Now, that said, if I was with a buddy, We'd be lit up before we got to the freeway and pissing in a bottle or jug is a cake walk. Done it many a time.




> I dont see what you sipping beers in the back has to do with Sam stop and checking in.


Well its back to the not being able to get out of the Van. They periodically check the occupants. If I was to step out, it could be an issue or was caught drinking. At this point could you imagine the hell I would catch if I did something stupid because I had to have beer on the way home and it lead to some more testing or an additional 14 day self quarantine after she went through all the headaches fighting to not have to? Sheeeeeiiiittt...  I do want to stay married ya know..LOL!!




> 7 hours more?


Yeah....7......more......hours............after check out.

----------


## Saint Willy

> after check out.


Funny story, on the day of check my missus rang downstairs and asked the procedure and was told the medical staff would come to her room. Nothing... rang again at 11.00ish. Maybe after lunch. finally rang again and was told oh, they left you can just come down now and check out whenever you want! 

A few choice words were said...

----------


## armstrong

> You aren't allowed to step out of the car for a piss.


Of course he can. When he leaves ASQ he can where he wants in Thailand.  All the petrol stations are open with toilet facilities.  Drink up JP.

----------


## armstrong

Drinking in the car is technically illegal like but...

----------


## cyrille

> The middle time from day 3 or 4 to day 12 or so drag ass, balcony or not. Get a proper size room where you can find different views to keep it mentally healthy.


Views within the room made no difference to me.

I needed to sit on the balcony, reading, looking at the trees and clouds and enjoying the occasional zephyr that sa just up the road referred  to.

----------


## Stumpy

> When he leaves ASQ he can where he wants in Thailand. All the petrol stations are open with toilet facilities. Drink up JP.


In theory, that is true. However transporting from deep red zone to an orange zone would mean another quarantine.  So rather then test those waters, I will just chill and wait.

----------


## cyrille

Your driver is right - there's a 90% chance you'll have an uninterrupted drive.

But you are also right to be cautious.

And it'll make that first beer by the pool taste all the better.  :Cool:

----------


## Stumpy

Just finished packing up, Sam all set to pick us up tomorrow morning early. Its been a real pleasure spending a big chunk of change to lock myself up for 14 days. Got a very nice letter from the hotel management thanking us for the stay and hope we enjoyed all the services and staff.  Gave me a laugh. Didn't use any services or amenities and saw no one except the same nurse.... They should think about updating their chain letter.... :Smile: 

Today FIL got his first shot along with my Niece. MY SIL will watch them closely. They got Sinopharm. Not sure what 2nd one will be. 

Now its just sit and wait.....I did watch the SF Giants win their 9th in a row. They are on fire right now.

----------


## Stumpy

Was a bit surprised. Door bell rings and rather than leave food at the door and run like they usually do, they waited. The this very gal wheels in our dinner on cart. Interesting touch.

----------


## Mendip

^ This 'very gal' JP... I think you
missed out a word.

Cute?

----------


## Stumpy

> ^ This 'very gal' JP... I think you
> missed out a word.
> 
> Cute?


Yeah. I realized after posting and said. Meeh. Why edit it.  She was a very nice gal.  As for looks, impossible to tell nowadays being they wear full shields and a big mask.

----------


## cyrille

Oh, you can tell.  :Very Happy:

----------


## helge

> The this very gal wheels in our dinner on cart


In case you feel like leaving a tip ?

----------


## malmomike77

> Was a bit surprised. Door bell rings and rather than leave food at the door and run like they usually do, they waited. The this very gal wheels in our dinner on cart. Interesting touch.


JPPR have you forgotten its your wedding anniversary / wife's birthday  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

Happy get out of jail day!  :party43:

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR have you forgotten its your wedding anniversary / wife's birthday


I have to admit, my mind did start spinning until she said, "a special dinner for your last night".  I felt relieved a bit.

----------


## Stumpy

> Happy get out of jail day!


YEAH MAN.  We have done our time. I have to say after reading the update that after Oct 1st Foreigners will not need to quarantine does sort of chap my ass.  The ever changing covid rules.  

We move on.

----------


## katie23

Happy freedom day, JP & wife! Safe journey home.  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

Beautiful day for it JP.

----------


## aging one

> I have to say after reading the update that after Oct 1st Foreigners will not need to quarantine does sort of chap my ass. The ever changing covid rules.


By no means finalized bro, and IMHO wont happen, maybe from December if we are lucky.

----------


## Stumpy

Thanks Katie and Armstrong.  Great day it is.

Few pics being I have Wifi in the Van. We left at 7:21 



I put the furniture back and looked out the window for the last time



Sam was there in early. Wanted to get the hell out of BKK early. We loaded up and left. He brought his son along.



Later Lancaster Hotel....Been great. Now I need to find my parole officer....

----------


## Shutree

Well done! You got through it.

----------


## Stumpy

Got out of BKK and beyond Ayutthaya and stopped for a Chai Keow Yen Wan Noi. Little caffeine for the drive



Back on the road again.....

----------


## bsnub

Congrats JP! You made it.

----------


## PAG

I sense an extraordinarily pleasant afternoon and evening occuring somewhere in the north of Thailand.   There may be cooked meat and alcohol involved.

----------


## Stumpy

> Congrats JP! You made it.


Thanks Snubs. Its an odd accomplishment but one that I would prefer to avoid doing again. 

I know there is a fridge full of cold ones awaiting me. The dogs will maul me all the way to it.... :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> I sense an extraordinarily pleasant afternoon and evening occuring somewhere in the north of Thailand.   There may be cooked meat and alcohol involved.


That you can count on. Tonight will be beer and lots of shop time preparing all the yard tools for the yard work over the next few days, tomorrow the Q will be full. I messaged my niece and asked her to please pull me out a fat Ribeye from freezer.

----------


## baldrick

fun ends for you , but begins for others - though I only have 7 days in POM , PNG - then fly to site

imprisoned



but room is fine , balcony - room service -,with daily allowance - alcohol service , though a bit pricey - but grabbed 2 litres of monkey shoulder at the airport

----------


## Stumpy

> though I only have 7 days in POM , PNG - then fly to site
> 
> imprisoned


Man what I would have given for a 7 day quarantine. 2 liters of Monkey Shoulder Whiskey will easily help pass the time. Room looks nice enough.

----------


## Saint Willy

> 2 liters of Monkey Shoulder Whiskey will easily help pass the time.


Technically half a week.. .just saying!

----------


## Stumpy

> Technically half a week.. .just saying!


Yeah. With little discipline, that could be outta here in 7 days

----------


## Stumpy

Well after a 7 hour road trip, finally home

SIL in law put dogs in the kennel as they seem too know we were home.

After Sam and I unloaded all the luggage and he left, we let them out. It was a a few minutes of the dogs going mental. Then they settled down



I walked over to the pool bar, patiently sat down, pulled out a frozen glass, poor me a beer and said HOME!!!!



Sandy and Annie immediately grabbed up a ball and followed me everywhere waiting for me to toss it..



Judy was like...COME ON MAN...lets runs around the place. 



Annie looked at me and saying "OK. when can we go jump in the river"

Later after catching up with family, we went upstairs and unpacked our suitcases. 



I added the bottles of Rye to my cabinet.  Feels a little better replenishing it



I also brought back 2 bottles of Anejo Tequila. I think I am good for awhile. Hope this damn covid shit stops. I need a few colleagues to come to bring a few bottles.  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

That’s an excellent looking cabinet! I bet it feels good to be home and that the States feels like a million years ago already!

----------


## cyrille

> I think I am good for awhile


Well you admit to about three sips a day, so you should be good for life.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> That’s an excellent looking cabinet!


Cheers to that SW.  It used to be a bit more flush pre Covid  as colleagues were bringing 2 bottles a trip.  Now it's just what I can sneak in.




> Well you admit to about three sips a day


Well...... yeah.  Of course with a few days drinking beers or drinking Stoli Vodka on the rocks, that extends my cabinet supply. 

I think I need to have a good house party.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## helge

> I need a few colleagues to come to bring a few bottles


You need a friend to help you dig in on those fine liquids.

Come to think of it....I'll volunteer  :Smile: 



> I think I need to have a good house party.


Did your in-laws order any good strippers for your home comming ?

Did I mention  my intention of vounteering ?


Enjoy your freedom, JP

----------


## Saint Willy

> Did your in-laws order any good strippers for your home comming ?
> 
> Did I mention my intention of vounteering ?



Helge stripping?  :Puke:

----------


## bsnub

> Stoli Vodka on the rocks


I enjoy those from time to time myself. The cabinet is well stocked for sure.

----------


## Stumpy

> Helge stripping?


 :smiley laughing: 

There isn't enough alcohol to drink to even consider that SW.

----------


## Stumpy

I have to say, sure nice waking up to roosters crowing and other birds chirping away. The dogs are waiting for me downstairs.  Also nice to know I do not have to wear a mask to be outside and I can BBQ. My trees are breathing a sigh of relief knowing I am back to protect them from "Hack Man"...   :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

^ Early start JP? 

I guess you've got a busy day ahead.

By the way, if you like the sound of 'roosters' crowing so much, I will soon have several young cockerels needing a new home. I'll get them sent up to you.

----------


## Stumpy

> Early start JP?
> 
> I guess you've got a busy day ahead.


Oh yeah. the compound is overgrown...I mean _REALLY_ over grown. I am  surprised quite honestly. I knew it would grow fast but the weather here for the last 2 months has been lots of water, lots of sun. Yesterday after unloading and knocking back a few beers I got out my weedwhacker and edged up the front lawns and had just enough sunlight to start to mow them. It was funny as my 3 dogs just laid there watching me mow in the dark. I am glad I did them as I woke up to more rain today. 

The pool needs a bit of care but not to bad. 

I will pass on the roosters (Thanks for asking). I had a coop before and we tore it all down. I prefer listening to someone else's Roosters crow as I do not have to take care of them.

----------


## Stumpy

> I enjoy those from time to time myself.


Yeah Stoli on the rocks is quite good. I enjoy those pretty frequently. 




> The cabinet is well stocked for sure.


I enjoy being able to go up and crack a bottle of something different. There are some good Rums in there as well. I do admit when I open a bottle I always think...Man I may not get to have this again and worry I will soon be sipping LEO and Hong Thong whiskey.....  (  :Sorry1:  Mendy  :Smile: )

----------


## bsnub

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Mendip

^^ It' when you hit the Ja Dong - and enjoy it - that you know you've got a problem!

----------


## Headworx

^You're one step away from cheroots and betel nut  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> There isn't enough alcohol to drink to even consider that SW.


If you drink enough Lao Khao you will go blind. So apparently there is enough alcohol to drink that would make  a Helge srippping tolerable . :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> If you drink enough Lao Khao you will go blind. So apparently there is enough alcohol to drink that would make  a Helge srippping tolerable .


I don't disagree Buck if you were blind since birth, but if you saw him and then went blind and someone said he was dancing naked....Well. you get the picture...

----------


## malmomike77

> Helge stripping?





> If you drink enough Lao Khao you will go blind. So apparently there is enough alcohol to drink that would make a Helge srippping tolerable





> I don't disagree Buck if you were blind since birth, but if you saw him and then went blind and someone said he was dancing naked....Well. you get the picture.


How do you know Helge doesn't look stunning in fishnets, a body, red lipstick and his wiry hair coiffured   :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> How do you know Helge doesn't look stunning in fishnets, a body, red lipstick and his wiry hair coiffured



Well that's just weird being he is a guy.

----------


## malmomike77

Well i didn't raise the issue of him stripping, which is a weird thing for a bloke to visualise in the first place  :Smile:

----------


## helge

> Helge stripping?





> There isn't enough alcohol to drink to even consider that SW.





> If you drink enough Lao Khao you will go blind. So apparently there is enough alcohol to drink that would make a Helge srippping tolerable .





> I don't disagree Buck if you were blind since birth, but if you saw him and then went blind and someone said he was dancing naked....Well. you get the picture...


Yes, after having a look at my post, I can see that it came out totally wrong.

I was ofcourse offering my attendance at the gathering of FEMALE STRIPPERS




> How do you know Helge doesn't look stunning in fishnets, a body, red lipstick and his wiry hair coiffured


Yes, they do not.

I'm hurt

(but they are right)


Assholes

 :sexy:

----------


## Saint Willy

Go away weird naked trans boy!

----------


## armstrong

> Go away weird naked trans boy!


That's not what you normally say

----------


## helge

> That's not what you normally say


That's what I heard too

Never believed it though; took it for a bit of fun and attention seeking.

That is, until....The Kitten Thread !!!!!!!!!!

Some posters, with more analytic skills than I, came forward with a theory, that Willy forced a kitten down on his more private parts, but the poor animal, defended itself by scratching Willy's testicals.

Willy's own words , not mine.

Did he post pics too ?

There is seldom smoke without a fire; not saying it's true, but..................

Trans-no
Weird - no

I'm often naked though

And I do not strip  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> a theory, that Willy forced a kitten down on his more private parts, but the poor animal...


...when seeing his Willy...

----------


## Saint Willy

This thread has taken a most unfortunate turn. All I will say is a vet I am not. Nor was any kittens harmed or abused.

----------


## Stumpy

Its been a all out blitz around the property since landing. Like I said, the conditions for the jungle to grow have been ideal.  lots of rain and sun!. I have had to do much of the work midday as it has been raining in AM and PM and sun comes out during day to help dry things out a bit. As one can imagine that just makes it super swamp ass weather. Maybe a pair of those Fancy "Silk Wicking" Mendy drawers are in order...LOL!!!



(DIY tree trimming). I figured I would start in the front.  Front tree had grown at least 3 to 4 feet up and out. I had cut it back a bunch before I left. I was up and down on the ladder for a good 3 - 4 hrs with my pole cutter shaping it and cleaning up the trimmings.



(DIY hedge trimming). The hedges along the walkway were a mess. Had to tidy them up. 



(More DIY tree trimming).  The 2 back trees had done the same. Grew like crazy. The back 2 trees took about half a day including clean up



Back trees all trimmed up and DIY front and back lawn mowing done.



Then came the dreaded back forty area. The grass height was easily 30cm tall which made for a long day and big work out mowing it. I had to set mower on highest clearance and cut at half the width on each pass to stop it from bogging down the motor. The grass was still slightly wet so I had to flip the mower over after 2 or 3 passes and clean out the build up. 



I had put all the yard trimmings in a few big piles and my wife called our friend to stop by on his way home to pick it up. Took 2 small dump truck loads. I had also trimmed all our palm tress, Leelawadee's and our Lime trees.



I had to thank my niece for a job well done on the pool. It was clean and the water was clear. I spent a few hours getting it vacuumed, backwashed and getting the chemistry back in order



Ahhhhhh yes...the reward. Nothing better IMHO than working in the yard and when burning hot, take a short break and have a beer by the fan Listening to the SF Giants of course  :Smile:  





We did up a nice Friday night dinner with some fresh Tiger Prawns my wife ordered for delivery while we were in the van heading back home Thursday. I had me a nice Ribeye and a Baked tater.


Life is good and now back to work......

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I know how it feels, we had been trapped in the US with the pandemic for over two years, I am still working on the house. 
Your house looks great!! You have a nice House and property. 
A well deserved barbeque afterwards. I like how you butterflied the prongs , I have to try it.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> A well deserved barbeque afterwards. I like how you butterflied the prongs , I have to try it.


Thanks Buck.  I always butterfly the prawns and get them near done. Prior I make up a butter/garlic/paprika mix and brush it into each one then finish them up on a higher heat.  They peel right out of the shell.  

Yeah I couldn't imagine being away that long.  If that was going to be the case I would definitely train a gardener for 2 or 3 months before we left so they could keep it in order.  You don't realize until back how crazy stuff grows here and how creatures take up home in your place unless someone is watching it.  Even with my Niece and FIL here there are things they just do not walk around a see.  Like the Bird nest in the grill/bumper of my wife's Pajero.

----------


## baldrick

> That is, until....The Kitten Thread !!!!!!!!!!


looks like you are stroking willy

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
I hate to sound like Mendip i.e. a moaner, but you need to resize your pictures when you post them, or reduce the size setting in your phone or whatever else works as it takes me 2 screens to view 1 of your pictures and  if you break up that BBQ picture it just doesn't have the same impact. By the time I got down to your text all I could see was BBQ bars.

OK moan over until you do it again.

When you retire again you maybe want to apply for a job working for Mendip as his gardener.

----------


## malmomike77

> When you retire again you maybe want to apply for a job working for Mendip as his gardener.


Good God man, have you no soul. You'd subject JPPR to witnessing Mendip sideling around his garden with just a pair of sweat stained trollies on, followed by the pack sniffing his puss stained bandaged toes.

----------


## helge

> looks like you are stroking willy


I am

Backwards.

The little fella finds it purfect

----------


## Saint Willy

Meooow.

----------


## Stumpy

> Good God man, have you no soul. You'd subject JPPR to witnessing Mendip sideling around his garden with just a pair of sweat stained trollies on, followed by the pack sniffing his puss stained bandaged toes.


Well let's just say, I would absolutely require significant hazard pay for all you noted above with 1 exception, I would immediately quit if he waltzed around in his " Silk Wicking" skivvies. I think that is borderline indecent exposure.

----------


## baldrick

> I think that is borderline indecent exposure.


wait till you go to his office to ask for the afternoon off and witness him rubbing one out while watching goat porn on his computer

----------


## katie23

@JP - shrimp on the barbie in the arvo - nice!  :Very Happy: 

There's nothing like home sweet home. Thanks for the pics!

----------


## Mendip

> JPPR2
> I hate to sound like Mendip i.e. a moaner...
> When you retire again you maybe want to apply for a job working for Mendip as his gardener.





> You'd subject JPPR to witnessing Mendip sideling around his garden with just a pair of sweat stained trollies on, followed by the pack sniffing his puss stained bandaged toes.





> ... I would absolutely require significant hazard pay ... I would immediately quit if he waltzed around in his " Silk Wicking" skivvies. I think that is borderline indecent exposure.





> wait till you go to his office ... and witness him rubbing one out while watching goat porn on his computer



I can't help but feel you guys are painting me in a poor light...

What about all the good things I do?

----------


## Stumpy

> I hate to sound like Mendip i.e. a moaner, but you need to resize your pictures when you post them


Ootai,

Please review the below 3 pictures.




resized at 70%



Resized to 30%



resized at 10%



You tell me and my customer service rep will make it happen.... :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> I can't help but feel you guys are painting me in a poor light...


 :smiley laughing: 

Gotta say Mendy, i'd make sure you hold on to that gardener. He is probably mentally damaged now if he sees anything like we see on the pages of TD. I forgot about the gardener catching you rubbing one off......  Question is, what did ootai see when he was there.  Is that one of those things, "What happens in Issan, Stays in Isaan" deals.  :Smile:

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
Thanks for making an effort to appease me re the size of your pictures but in the end its up to you.
I much prefer the last ones which I believe are 10% of your original size.
I usually post pictures that are around 500kB and they seem to be OK (for me anyway).

Also I believe there should be a space between any pictures. Maybe TD needs to make up a set of standards regarding posting pictures?
On second thoughts forget that they make it difficult enough already with their thumbnails that also annoy me.

I also reckon there should be consistency around where the text relating to the pictures goes i.e. before or after the picture, but once again that's just me.

How are the tortoise's doing? Didn't you have babies before you left? It would be nice to see some pictures of them ( the correct size of course).

----------


## Stumpy

ootai,
The % is of my original picture size. I usually have my phone set at max resolution being it makes cropping easier and compressing they still retain image clarity versus trying to increase a small resolution pic.

I always put my text under pics describing what it is or other info. Always felt that was pretty standard. 

Tortoises are doing fine. Monster got bigger. Still not sure what we are going to do with the big bastard. They have so much food to graze on here and a large enough space they just keep getting bigger. I tried weighing him yesterday and I couldn't see the scale. So I did a pick up and hold while I stood on the scale and because he gets his legs flinging around the number fluctuates, he weighs somewhere between 89lb to 93lbs now. As for the little ones, I have to check, my niece has been selling them locally on her FB page. I forgot to check on the remaining few. I told her she could have all the money she gets for them. With Covid this year the exporter that usually buys the lot, wasn't buying any.

----------


## malmomike77

> he weighs somewhere between 89lb to 93lbs now.


Good Lord, monster is right. c6 1./2 stone

----------


## Stumpy

Here is a picture of the big fella





He pretty much goes anywhere he wants. Even the dogs stay out of his way

----------


## helge

^
He is a beauty

Do you know, what you get if you cross a donkey with a turtle ?

An aussie with a helmet

 ::spin::

----------


## malmomike77

> He is a beauty


His hair need an oiling  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> You tell me and my customer service rep will make it happen....


Good lord! Do not change your pic size. They are perfect they way they are. ootai needs to join the 21st century and get a bigger monitor. It is not the 1990s, FFS. No one uses 14" crt monitors anymore.

 :rofl:

----------


## cyrille

> Good Lord





> good Lord





> Good lord!


Hey, what's going on with this?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Good lord! Do not change your pic size. They are perfect they way they are. ootai needs to join the 21st century and get a bigger monitor. It is not the 1990s, FFS. No one uses 14" crt monitors anymore.


I am LMFAO Snubs. I was going to initially say that. Using a Nokia flip phone to view pictures is a bit dated as is 10 year old computer. Nowadays All the new phones and comps properly size them to fit the screen.

Here is the big bastard normal size

----------


## malmomike77

> Hey, what's going on with this?


A higher power, you can never placate the risen Jesus enough - except haters like TC  :Smile: 

You missed a 




> Good God man

----------


## Stumpy

> ^
> He is a beauty
> 
> Do you know, what you get if you cross a donkey with a turtle ?
> 
> An aussie with a helmet


Ouch

Lets clarify. Turtles live in water, Tortoises live exclusively on land. Tortoises have much thicker harder shells because they are land dwellers.

Thanks on the comment Helge. If you notice his shell has a wrinkled look around the adjoining shell segments. He is about to grow again. Monster (His real name) also has a huge plastron extension (Basically the part that they rest their neck on and use to battle other males) He can flip all our other tortoises over with ease.  We have another male that weighs 70ish lbs. He can flip him over quite easily

----------


## malmomike77

> We have another male that weighs 70ish lbs. He can flip him over quite easily


do you have to keep a look out for them doing the front crawl on their backs and right side them.  :Smile:

----------


## helge

> Turtles live in water, Tortoises live exclusively on land.


I know that, man











Just noticed your lovely pool and thought that.......maybe......

 :Smile: 

Nah
I didn't know

----------


## baldrick

> the 21st century and get a bigger monitor


1024 x 768 is what i resize to for posting or email - and I very rarely use portrait mode for photos or video

----------


## bsnub

> Hey, what's going on with this?


Nothing.




> 1024 x 768 is what i resize to for posting or email


It is not 2008 anymore. At least use 1080p FFS.

----------


## Stumpy

Since there was a bit of interest about the tortoises I was out heading to the shop and they all seemed to be out and about.



In typical fashion Monster is chasing the other big male away as the female was nearby feeding.



Monster is a bit smaller in diameter than the other male but has a much taller profile and a far thicker shell and weighs 20lbs more. Here he is looking for position to flip him over. 



So we have this refugee tortoise that was brought to us. This lady found it and did a search and found we are breeders and messaged my wife and asked if we would take it. Not sure what to do with the little guy. For now we just let him roam the place like the others. However he is a male and the big male behind him was about to jack him up but the little guy can haul ass and get away.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Thanks Buck.  I always butterfly the prawns and get them near done. Prior I make up a butter/garlic/paprika mix and brush it into each one then finish them up on a higher heat.  They peel right out of the shell.  
> 
> Yeah I couldn't imagine being away that long.  If that was going to be the case I would definitely train a gardener for 2 or 3 months before we left so they could keep it in order.  You don't realize until back how crazy stuff grows here and how creatures take up home in your place unless someone is watching it.  Even with my Niece and FIL here there are things they just do not walk around a see.  Like the Bird nest in the grill/bumper of my wife's Pajero.


We did not expect to be away that long, who could have seen covid coming? Two air conditioners , both no more than a couple of years old, did not work, when the ac guy opened them up there were nests in both of them that prevented  the fan from turning.

----------


## baldrick

> What about all the good things I do?


wanking is cool

indulging your gardeners fantasies ..... well far from it for me to kink shame




> It is not 2008 anymore. At least use 1080p FFS.


you younguns with your 5g injection - this is the sort of thinking that has brought teh interwebs to the state of needing those injections just to render a few pixels on a screen

your love of bling and fancy filters shows you are a disciple of the kardashian way

can we just long for the days of static rendition of the holy HTML without the need to parse multiple databases and loading of feral libraries in the pursuit of the image of d0g

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I showed my wife your turtles. 
wife as most thais do, loves turtles. She calls the VW Beetle  Rot tao LOL  Where did you get yours? are they easy to take care?

----------


## Stumpy

> I showed my wife your turtles. 
> wife as most thais do, loves turtles. She calls the VW Beetle  Rot tao LOL  Where did you get yours? are they easy to take care?


Interesting story. We had 2 in the US for about 4 years before we moved back here. We had to sell them both because bringing them here was going to a monster pile of paperwork and shots and assessments etc.  When we got here we wanted a few being we really like them just cruising around the place. We found one in BKK. Private seller. Moved to Condo and couldn't keep. Monster my wife found on the reptile Facebook group here. The owner just didn't want it anymore. We did not know they were both males as they were to young to tell. After a few years we knew and wanted to breed them and tracked down a female from a guy in Pran Buri. She was about the same age so we did a holiday road trip, did some beach time and picked her up on our way back. The last big male was given to us. Owner who had him for years posted free on the Facebook site that my wife follows and we went and picked him up. We did not want to see it get let go or neglected.  

They are super easy to care for. They are herbivores and eat grass, they love Mulberry leaves. We have a few little ones left (Not trying to convince you to buy one, just offering). They are about 7 months old and about 4 to 5" in diameter.

----------


## bsnub

> your love of bling and fancy filters shows you are a disciple of the kardashian way


 :smiley laughing: 






> can we just long for the days of static rendition of the holy HTML without the need to parse multiple databases and loading of feral libraries in the pursuit of the image of d0g


I had no idea you were such a relic.  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Interesting story. We had 2 in the US for about 4 years before we moved back here. We had to sell them both because bringing them here was going to a monster pile of paperwork and shots and assessments etc.  When we got here we wanted a few being we really like them just cruising around the place. We found one in BKK. Private seller. Moved to Condo and couldn't keep. Monster my wife found on the reptile Facebook group here. The owner just didn't want it anymore. We did not know they were both males as they were to young to tell. After a few years we knew and wanted to breed them and tracked down a female from a guy in Pran Buri. She was about the same age so we did a holiday road trip, did some beach time and picked her up on our way back. The last big male was given to us. Owner who had him for years posted free on the Facebook site that my wife follows and we went and picked him up. We did not want to see it get let go or neglected.  
> 
> They are super easy to care for. They are herbivores and eat grass, they love Mulberry leaves. We have a few little ones left (Not trying to convince you to buy one, just offering). They are about 7 months old and about 4 to 5" in diameter.


I would love to have one, but right now I don't know how things are going to work out with my long term stay in Thailand. As soon as covid travel restrictions are are removed I want to go to Greece and get a Greek passport, we are considering doing summers in Greece and Winters in Thailand. US is nice but is so damn far , especially FL , you know what I am talking about, you just went through it yourself.  As I get older these 24 plus hour trips are getting tougher and tougher. 
Anyway, I will keep it in mind for when I know what my plans are I will let you know.

----------


## ootai

> Good lord! Do not change your pic size. They are perfect they way they are. ootai needs to join the 21st century and get a bigger monitor. It is not the 1990s, FFS. No one uses 14" crt monitors anymore.





> I am LMFAO Snubs. I was going to initially say that. Using a Nokia flip phone to view pictures is a bit dated as is 10 year old computer. Nowadays All the new phones and comps properly size them to fit the screen.
> 
> Here is the big bastard normal size



Just what the world needs a couple of smart arse comedians who aren't funny.
My computer is only 3 months old and I have a 21" monitor because I am not blind.
So obviously I could change my settings but why does anyone need to post such fukking large files in the first place.
I reckon at a guess your pictures are 10MB. Its not a dick measuring contest you know, or maybe you don't but bigger does not mean better.
Get fukked the pair of ya!

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Just what the world needs a couple of smart arse comedians who aren't funny.
> My computer is only 3 months old and I have a 21" monitor because I am not blind.
> So obviously I could change my settings but why does anyone need to post such fukking large files in the first place.
> I reckon at a guess your pictures are 10MB. Its not a dick measuring contest you know, or maybe you don't but bigger does not mean better.
> Get fukked the pair of ya!


21 inch monitor, if you are not blind, what are you compensating for? I have a 15" monitor on my looptop and it's fine even for JPPR2's  large "File"  They say it's  not the size of the monitor but how you use it. Have you tried moving back a little bit? 
But I can understand how you feel, insulting a man's monitor be fighting words.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> Get fukked the pair of ya!


Big hugs ootai.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## ootai

> 21 inch monitor, if you are not blind, what are you compensating for? I have a 15" monitor on my looptop and it's fine even for JPPR2's  large "File"  They say it's  not the size of the monitor but how you use it. Have you tried moving back a little bit? 
> But I can understand how you feel, insulting a man's monitor be fighting words.



I would go 'loopy" looking at a 15" monitor on a looptop, ha ha just joking we all make mistakes. I know I have made heaps here by not properly checking what I have written.
Anyway my computer is a cheap desktop with the computer built into the monitor so really I don't have a monitor at all just a computer with a screen which happens to be 21'.

I don't really give a toss one way or the other but I only have an issue with JPPR's pictures everyone else's are fine, obviously he is special so I will just have to put up with it I guess.
I never used to have any issue with his pictures so i wondered what he is doing differently these days.

----------


## Saint Willy

That escalated quickly.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I have to say, this has been an eclectic thread with subjects ranging from quarantine to turtles to  insulting the size of ootai's  ahem... monitor. cant wait to see where it heads for next. :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Just what the world needs a couple of smart arse comedians who aren't funny.


 :smiley laughing: 

Good god it is characters like this that attracted me to LOS. A beer with ootai would be a great afternoon/evening.

----------


## Saint Willy

> cant wait to see where it heads for next.


Just don't try and post BBQ pictures.

----------


## malmomike77

> I have to say, this has been an eclectic thread with subjects ranging from quarantine to turtles


BB, not wanting to be a pedant but them there is turtles of the non swimming kind  :Smile:

----------


## ootai

> Big hugs ootai.



Thanks for the offer JPPR but I will pass at this point in time, hope you are not upset by that since I know the offer was made with great sincerity and care for my well being.

Anyway back to reality just to show you tossers what I have to put up with I thought I would do a few screen captures so you could see what I see when JPPR posts his dick pictures.






So as you can see 3 screen shots to capture 1 picture. fukking ridiculous.

saint Willy you stay out of this conversation you aren't invited, its bad enough trying to deal with 2 tossers  let alone 3 or more if Buckaroo is included but he seemed to be siding with me a little I think.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I dont think its the size of the file. 
Think JPPR2 instead of choosing" Large"  when selecting a picture 

should chose "full size"

They both look the same and normal size on preview, but when you post it the "large" option for some reason is very big.
lets see if it worked and you can see the difference after I post it. I bever tried to post the same picture before.

----------


## aging one

Bummer, maybe in settings you can adjust something. I am on a 15 inch laptop and the size seems perfect yes its big but you can get the full view. My photos of the same scene to not look like that.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

^ Ok , so it didnt. work. 
And no I am not drinking. Come and think about it. I should have a drink. 
the point I was trying to make is that it is not JPPR2's fault but the forums software, and not to chose "Large" but chose "Full size" . 
I had the same problem before I realised the difference. 
I dont know why my cat is not cooperating. LOL

----------


## aging one

^ I was talking to Ootai, but your two photos are the same... :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> ^ I was talking to Ootai, but your two photos are the same...


you  are right , they are I dont know why , Usually the "Large' option does not fit my page. Perhaps the cat picture was not big enough, I should have tried a picture of my dogs. :Smile:

----------


## ootai

> Bummer, maybe in settings you can adjust something. I am on a 15 inch laptop and the size seems perfect yes its big but you can get the full view. My photos of the same scene to not look like that.


Thanks for the kind words which are much better than that offered by them others.
Anyway I have tried mucking about with settings and stuff but so far no luck.
After what Buckaroos said and his experiment I don't know what to think as it only seems to be JPPR's pictures that are an issue for me.
And it seems strange that it is resolved when he reduces the size of his pictures, so in my mind he must be doing something just to make me think I'm losing my mind.

Well I'm here to tell you JPPR you have succeeded.
Plus my computer hates me anyway.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Plus my computer hates me anyway.


Oh No!! you dont have one of those Hall 9000 models?

----------


## Saint Willy

> So as you can see 3 screen shots to capture 1 picture. fukking ridiculous.


 ::doglol:: 

Now I know. I feel tempted….

----------


## Saint Willy

> Just what the world needs a couple of smart arse comedians who aren't funny.
> My computer is only 3 months old and I have a 21" monitor because I am not blind.
> So obviously I could change my settings but why does anyone need to post such fukking large files in the first place.
> I reckon at a guess your pictures are 10MB. Its not a dick measuring contest you know, or maybe you don't but bigger does not mean better.
> Get fukked the pair of ya!



Otto, is it over sized when I quote it?

on my screen I can get it on one page…

----------


## ootai

> Otto, is it over sized when I quote it?
> 
> on my screen I can get it on one page



Willy
I will assume you are talking to me not some guy called Otto
Your post comes up almost 100% in one screen, the picture fits but not the words as well.
I am just putting down as 1 of life's mysteries.

----------


## Saint Willy

Yes, sorry ootai not Otto or potato (which spell check helps with)

----------


## Stumpy

Man...had to catch up. Going forward i will reduce the overall picture size as it is really simple. Doubt I will do the 10% option, probably 30% or 70%.

Speaking of ASQ, Had the Grand Mooban Poohbah drop by late yesterday. I had not seen him since I returned home. He wanted to confirm with me personally that I am not subject to the 14 day self quarantine. That all is good and welcome back.

----------


## Stumpy

> I would love to have one, but right now I don't know how things are going to work out with my long term stay in Thailand. As soon as covid travel restrictions are are removed I want to go to Greece and get a Greek passport, we are considering doing summers in Greece and Winters in Thailand. US is nice but is so damn far , especially FL , you know what I am talking about, you just went through it yourself. As I get older these 24 plus hour trips are getting tougher and tougher.


I hear ya BB, That trip to the states is a long one and Covid makes it even longer. We will not be traveling anywhere internationally until this Covid travel stabilizes and what that will look like, no one knows. I am just glad I am back home. I was bleeding cash big time in the states. The place is like a money sink, especially California. Everyone seems to have their hand in your pocket and simple meals eating out burns $50/$60 on average. Back here just had a nice dinner with all 4 of us for $18. I will say I will absolutely miss sitting with my Pops talking sports, the walks through the vineyards and the endless supply of quality craft beers.

Btw the Greece option sounds like a good one. My wife and I plan on something like that in Sicily later. We have been looking but will probably rent versus buying a villa type place. I do not want to be tied to another location. Prefer to change it up on and off. I have family in Sicily near Palermo so they can help but for now taking care of my FIL and Niece is more important and I love my life here. Its easy and simple

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> I hear ya BB, That trip to the states is a long one and Covid makes it even longer. We will not be traveling anywhere internationally until this Covid travel stabilizes and what that will look like, no one knows. I am just glad I am back home. I was bleeding cash big time in the states. The place is like a money sink, especially California. Everyone seems to have their hand in your pocket and simple meals eating out burns $50/$60 on average. Back here just had a nice dinner with all 4 of us for $18. I will say I will absolutely miss sitting with my Pops talking sports, the walks through the vineyards and the endless supply of quality craft beers.
> 
> Btw the Greece option sounds like a good one. My wife and I plan on something like that in Sicily later. We have been looking but will probably rent versus buying a villa type place. I do not want to be tied to another location. Prefer to change it up on and off. I have family in Sicily near Palermo so they can help but for now taking care of my FIL and Niece is more important and I love my life here. Its easy and simple


Yes indeed, the US is certainly a money pit. My Daughter just moved to California and I cant believe what the rents are there. Why she would move there when she have a free house 10 min from the beach in FL I don't get, but then again I am sure I did many things in my youth my parents did not get either.
Italy , especially Palermo sounds great. My sister lives in Italy but she lives up north in Mogliano a few minutes north of Venice  .  Summers are nice but the winters are very cold. 
I also have family and friends in Greece and initially plan to stay with them until I find a place to rent. In comparison to the US , rents in Greece are so cheap, especially if you know the locals. Once we have spend a couple of seasons there and we are more familiar with the locations, and other variables , we will make a decision regarding purchasing something.

----------


## ootai

Testing 1 2 3

just thought I would paste JPPR's picture as he did to see what happens.



Well it is still fukking huge.
So my guess is that my computer doesn't like the 1620 x 2880 pixel 3MB picture.

----------


## Stumpy

Keep at it Ootai, it will happen......eventually.

----------


## bsnub

> Keep at it Ootai, it will happen......eventually.


That's what she said.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> So my guess is that my computer doesn't like the 1620 x 2880 pixel 3MB picture.


it is just your screen resolution 1280x720 I guess

a 24 inch 1080p monitor is very cheap now - 100 USD - not sure on the actual specs of your all in one , but you may be able to strap and external monitor to it - have the original monitor for small apps and run your browser on the external monitor for teakdoor and youtube

----------


## Stumpy

> That's what she said.



 :smiley laughing:

----------


## PAG

> That's what she said.

----------


## ootai

> it is just your screen resolution 1280x720 I guess
> 
> a 24 inch 1080p monitor is very cheap now - 100 USD - not sure on the actual specs of your all in one , but you may be able to strap and external monitor to it - have the original monitor for small apps and run your browser on the external monitor for teakdoor and youtube


baldrick
My display/screen resolution is set at the recommended which is 1920 x 1080. I checked with JPPR and his screen resolution is the same.
Not gonna happen, getting a second monitor that is.

----------


## bsnub

> Not gonna happen, getting a second monitor that is.


Maybe you should just chuck that crappy AIO computer in the bin and be done with it.  :Smile:

----------


## ootai

> Maybe you should just chuck that crappy AIO computer in the bin and be done with it.


I don't think that will be necessary I am coming around to the conclusion that the issue is a PEBCAK problem.
In case you are unaware of the meaning of the acronym, it is:
Problem Exists Between Chair And keyboard

----------


## bsnub

> Problem Exists Between Chair And keyboard


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Reg Dingle

These TD travel threads aren't what they were.

30 pages and not a fucking beach or any pussy anywhere :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

> These TD travel threads aren't what they were.
> 
> 30 pages and not a fucking beach or any pussy anywhere


Come back Dillinger  :Smile: 

Could be worse, could be Pringles in da loom.

----------


## Saint Willy

> These TD travel threads aren't what they were.
> 
> 30 pages and not a fucking beach or any pussy anywhere



A travesty, I blame the OP

----------


## katie23

Hi Dill, here's one for you.  :Very Happy: 
(apologies, JP)



That's not my cat. Just saw it during one of my walks.

----------


## Stumpy

> These TD travel threads aren't what they were.





> A travesty, I blame the OP





> Hi Dill, here's one for you.


Hiya Dill. Man you have been missed. Wouldya just come out of hiding and start firing off photoshop pics again? Some are still classics today.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Well with ASQ over......time for a Friday night pool bar refer restock.

Cheers

----------


## Mendip

You do realise that Ootai can only see that one can of Oettinger at the bottom... he's wondering why you stocked up with just one can!

----------


## Headworx

^
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

Now that's funny right there Mendy.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## aging one

JP got 2 shayed.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> JP got 2 shayed.


I even reduced that picture by 90% so Ootai could load it on his dial up network

----------


## ootai

> You do realise that Ootai can only see that one can of Oettinger at the bottom... he's wondering why you stocked up with just one can!





> Now that's funny right there Mendy.






> ^



As I have said before just what this forum needs a whole bunch of tossers who think they are comedians.
Just for your amusement I only had to go scroll through 2.5 screens this time to get end to end on that picture so thanks for fuk all JPPR!
I hope you all realise that if I end topping myself over this then you will all be held complicit come judgement day.

----------


## Stumpy

> I hope you all realise that if I end topping myself over this then you will all be held complicit come judgement day.


Do you contribute to the local death bucket dealio?  You know...the one with the red chairs, a bunch of easy up's and you block up a street thing?

----------


## ootai

> Do you contribute to the local death bucket dealio?  You know...the one with the red chairs, a bunch of easy up's and you block up a street thing?


No I haven't managed to partake in that stuff since I retired as there have not been any passing's in her immediate family in the past 5 years so no need to have a "party".

There has been a lot of folks pop their cogs but all the stuff takes place down at the Wat.  The missus goes along with the rest of the family I get left at home to babysit the house, dogs, cats an chickens.

----------


## Saint Willy

Is your scrolling finger broken ootai?

----------


## PAG

> ^but but but... SPAM has 14 flavors!


Had to resurrect this.   M'Sahib just out shopping, stocking up on some vegetarian dishes for the freezer (today is the last day of the Vegetarian Festival).   Anyway, what does she come back with, amongst other things, but some Spam like packets she got from 7/11.   They're made of tofu and mushrooms, and other good stuff.   I tried a slice, and they taste remarkably like Spam, or at least the pork luncheon meat for sandwiches you used to get in the UK.

----------


## malmomike77

^  :Smile:  they do that with "real meat" and red and green chilis - its quite spicy.

----------


## aging one

:smiley laughing: 


> its quite spicy.


Really? Just adds a little something extra to a good hero sandwich.

----------


## malmomike77

:smiley laughing:

----------


## katie23

Cue the vikings:
Spam, spam, spam, spam
Lovely SPAM, wonderful SPAM!  :Very Happy: 

 :spam2:

----------


## Stumpy

> but some Spam like packets she got from 7/11. They're made of tofu and mushrooms, and other good stuff. I tried a slice, and they taste remarkably like Spam, or at least the pork luncheon meat for sandwiches you used to get in the UK.


Seriously. I think a few of you folks need to watch a few YT vids or documentaries about what's in that processed liquid meat and how its made.  As a kid I ate Bologna because my mom bought it. One day I happened to see a vid on how that meat is processed and you will never eat it again. Its all just downright nasty liquified slaughter house slop. 

Any of you ever watch the movie Soylent Green?....Enjoy....LOL.

----------


## Saint Willy

> downright nasty liquified slaughter house slop.


But affordable.

----------


## Stumpy

> But affordable.


How tall are you. SW...... :rofl:

----------


## Saint Willy

> How tall are you. SW......


Yup, I'm a short arse too. Fortunately, I don't need to drink rot gut brandy, buy £3.99 spam or out of date sausages to make the monthly dolecheck last.

----------


## Stumpy

> Yup, I'm a short arse too. Fortunately, I don't need to drink rot gut brandy, buy £3.99 spam or out of date sausages to make the monthly dolecheck last.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Reg Dingle

What's with all these name changes to Teakdoor's vertically challenged members? :Smile: 

Stumpy, Eddy, Willy,...

With Icey and Anthony and Panto season just around the corner, you midgets just need 2 more and for Katie to dress as Snow White.

Talking of dwarfs, I ran into the back of one's  car the other day.
He jumped out and said " I'm not happy"
So I asked "Which one are you then? Grumpy?"

A-HAY!!! :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> Cue the vikings:
> Spam, spam, spam, spam
> Lovely SPAM, wonderful SPAM!


A Filipina who knows her Monty Python. Gives me hope for the world.  :Very Happy: 

Im surprised PAG is a fan.

----------


## PAG

> I’m surprised PAG is a fan.


Not a fan, but not totally anti either, probably not eaten it for at least forty years.   I remember Spam fritters were OK, mind you, virtually anything deep fried in batter is OK.  Likewise the ubiquitous pork luncheon meat sandwiches, which is what that 7/11 vegan stuff reminded me of.

----------


## ootai

> Seriously. I think a few of you folks need to watch a few YT vids or documentaries about what's in that processed liquid meat and how its made.  As a kid I ate Bologna because my mom bought it. One day I happened to see a vid on how that meat is processed and you will never eat it again. Its all just downright nasty liquified slaughter house slop.


Mr Stumpy don't believe everything you see and read, or at least don't think it is representative of everything in the same category.
A long long time ago I actually spent a couple of months working in a small goods factory making processed meats and it ain't as bad as you try to make it appear to be.

Just remember it doesn't matter how good it tastes or how much it costs it will all come out aa a turd, unless of course it comes out as puke.

Enjoy your dinner folks.

----------


## katie23

> A Filipina who knows her Monty Python. Gives me hope for the world. 
> 
> I’m surprised PAG is a fan.


I was introduced to Monty Python & the SPAM song in Mendip's thread. Sometimes I rewatch the Monty clip, just for laughs.

Lovely SPAM, wonderful SPAM!

 :spam2: 

(there's even a live / on-stage version of the skit/ song on YouTube!)  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Just remember it doesn't matter how good it tastes or how much it costs it will all come out aa a turd, unless of course it comes out as puke


using that logic. Nah, I dont wanna go there!

----------

